# Shorty's Competing  :D



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok here is my IM Comp Journal/Room For Change Extension


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2003)

Psst... SS... post you pics and stats in here too


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool   !  Sorry to hear that your tired.  This "chico" is hitting the hay now!

I'd love to see the development of Shorty within here!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey Shortie  all the best


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

No Carb Day

Meal 1- 6am- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c cashews

Meal 2- 8:30AM- 6 whites, 1 whole, 3 slices bacon

Meal 3- 11:30am- 3/4c ground beef, 2tbsp salsa, 2c brocolli

Meal 4- 2:30pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp Hemp

Meal 5- 5:30pm (pre-workout)- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo

Meal 6- 7:30pm (post workout)- 3-4oz chicken, 2c lettuce


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Ok can do  

Low Carb Day-

Meal 1- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c nuts

Meal 2- 1/3c oats, 5 whites, 1 whole, 2tbsp peanut butter, 1 tbsp jam

Meal 3- 3/4c ground turkey/beef, 1/2c rice, 2 tbsp salsa, plum/apple

Meal 4- 1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp Hemp

Meal 5- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo

Meal 6- 3oz potato, chicken breast, plum/apple


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

High Carb Days

Meal 1- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c nuts

Meal 2- 1/3c oats, 5 whites, 1 whole, 2tbsp peanut butter, 1tbsp jam

Meal 3- grapefruit, any protein, Whole wheat Bagel

Meal 4- 1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp Hemp

Meal 5- 1/4c dry oats, 2tbsp peanut butter, banana

Meal 6- 2oz dry pasta whole wheat, chicken, apple/plum


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Front


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Back


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Side


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

9/20/03   NO Carb Day - And I feel like a cow!!!!  All these carbs have got my tummy not so tight and my legs are so pumped!!!!

7am- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c cashews


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Ok As I was getting dressed I came up with my list of goals for myself.........

1. Compete in April in the Emerald Cup and do the best I can
2. Build my shoulders, back and arms up to even out my lower and upper body.
3. Sculpt the legs a bit more, not build so much.
4. MEET J'BO!!!! And watch her with her pro card!!!! 
5. HAVE FUN THIS WINTER!!!! Which means go skiing/snowbarding, and play with my friends!!!!
6. Kick butt in school and score a great internship at a top accounting or local firm!!!!
7. And to kick butt with help from this gal and look as hot as she does 


More specific goals:
1.  Do more of a high rep lower weight workouts for my legs and supersets.
2.  High weight low reps for my arms, back and shoulders to help my upper body grow.
3.  Follow missy's advice and pointers and learn as much as I can.
4.  HAVE FUN


----------



## Jodi (Sep 19, 2003)

I think you should do a pic of your legs too.


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I think you you look great SS. I'd take you as is



I agree Ris, the point of the before pictures is to look bad and she didn't accomplish this - I liked the pictures very much


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2003)

Agreed, you look really great already SS! Good luck.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 20, 2003)

No Carb Day!!!  9/20/03

Got all my food packed and ready to take with me to the football game!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

*Shoulders and Abs= 6-8reps*
Push Presses (1 warm up set and 2 working sets)
Arnold Presses (3 working sets)

Lying Incline Laterals (3 supersets)
DB Standing (against wall) Laterals (3 supersets)

Seated Rear DB Raises (palms together)(3 sets)

Standing Rope Crunches (2 trisets of 15reps)
Swiss Ball Cable Crunches (2 trisets of 15reps)
Decline Reverse Crunches (2 trisets of 15reps)


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

*Back and Biceps= 6-8reps*

Wide Grip Pullups (1 working set 2 sets til failure)
T-Bar Rows (3 working sets)
Bent Over One Arm Cable Rows (3 working sets)
Seated NG Rows (2 working sets)

Long Bar Curls (3 working sets)
Incline DB Hammers (3 working sets)
Cable Drop Downs (3 sets of 3 point drop downs)


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

*Chest and Triceps= 6-8reps*

Bench Dips (1 warm up set and 2 working sets til failure)
Cable Crosses (3 working sets)
Tricep Pushups (2 working sets)

NG BB Bench Press (2 working sets)
Lying Cable Extensions (3 working sets)
Rope Pulldowns (1 set and 2 sets of 3 point drop downs)


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

*Legs, Calves and Abs= various reps*

NS Smith Machine Squats (full ROM) (2 sets of 15reps)
One Legged Leg Press (2 sets of 10reps)
Smith Machine Lunges (2 sets of 15reps)
Superset : Lying Leg Curls and Leg Extensions (3 sets of 12reps)

20 min on stepper.

Seated Calf Raises (3 sets of 15reps)

Decline 20lb Crunches (2 trisets of 15reps)
Plank Holds (2 trisets of 60sec)
Swiss Ball Crunches (2 trisets of 15reps)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey J Hun tell me what think of this split.

M-Legs & Calves
T-off
W-HIIT & Shoulders & Abs
Th-Back & Bi
F-Off
Sa-abs & Chest & tri
Sun-HIIT
M-Shoulders & Abs
T-Back & Bi
W-HIIT
Th-Chest & Tri
F-off
Sa-HIIT
Su-Shoulders & Abs
M-Legs, calves & Abs


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2003)

JMO - But I like to do chest w/ bi's and back w/tri's.  That way they get hit twice in that week.  Because you do chest first and your tri's are already fatiqued so instead work your bi's.  This way your chest, tri's (slightly) and bi's get hit in one day.  Then you do your back and w/ back you slightly hit your bi's automatically so do your tri's instead.  Does that make sense.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey I don't think you should worry about your body till you grow a head! jus' kidding

But, seriously you got it goin' on can't wait to see how you improve on that!  You better post your face in the afters.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2003)

Great, thanks alot Fire, I went to the members pics and guess what I see SS kissing another girl now I'm all worked up and my girlfriend works a double shift today
 ......must......focus .......on......other..... things.....I think the yard needs mowing.....check air pressure in tires.......2 girls kissing, CRAP!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 21, 2003)

Jodi...i would normally agree with you however i have made her chest workout to be more tri dominated and so she is mainly warming her tris up and then hitting them hard and then she is able to rest them for a week. Her back workout is back dominated because she needs to widen her lats and bis arent a major focus right now.

Shorty...yes split looks GRRRRREAT  but make sure that those HIIT's arent any longer than 20min.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2003)

I have to agree with Jodi as well. However, it seems like you have a "plan" for Shorty, so we will leave ya alone

Just wanted to wish you good luck and like Jodi, feel free to pm me for help if needed.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 21, 2003)

Ok no one wants to know what I have eaten today plus I have been in bed with a headache all day so I have had to force myself to eat.  Oh and this was my last day of cheat food for at least 3 weeks.

meal 1- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c nuts

meal2- 3 egg whites, 3 whole wheat pancakes with syrup

meal 3- 6 whites, 3 pieces of bacon

meal 4- 1.5 scoop protein, 1/4c nuts

and about 4 sugar free popsicles with no carbs and 10 cals a pop.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 21, 2003)

Oh and I did 30 minutes of cardio this morning.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ok no one wants to know what I have eaten today plus I have been in bed with a headache all day so I have had to force myself to eat.  Oh and this was my last day of cheat food for at least 3 weeks.
> 
> meal 1- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c nuts
> ...



Well...in your defense:
They were "whole wheat" pancakes. Hope the syrup was SF
The posicles were SF....so it could have been much worse


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 21, 2003)

ss u look pretty hot i would definately take ya.  GOod job looking forward to the progress pics as this comp rolls on.
cya


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok I feel way more like eating clean and hey thanks for defense leslie    I haven't had pancakes in years and it just sounded good.  But now time to clean up the diet once again and try and build me a better bod.

6:45am-6 whites, 1 whole, 3 pieces of bacon

10:30am-1.5 scoop protein, 1/4c cashews  ( I was in a test at school and I could not eat)

2pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 1 tablespoon Hemp

4:30pm- can tuna, 1 tbsp mayo

7pm- 4 - 5oz steak

9:30pm - 1 scoop protein, 10 cashews


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok I changed my split if someone wouldn't mind looking, due to the fact that my legs have no problem growing and I want to focus on my upper body I changed my split around to focus more on cardio and sculpting of the legs not growth.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2003)

Legs and Abs-  9/22/03 (my abs still hurt from the game on Saturda so I will do tomorrow  )

NS Smith Machine Squats (full ROM) (2 sets of 15reps) - 15x70lbs, 15x90, 12x90
One Legged Leg Press (2 sets of 10reps) - 15x85, 15x95 (we have a single leg press machine)
Smith Machine Lunges (2 sets of 15reps) - 15x40, 15x50
Superset : Lying Leg Curls and Leg Extensions (3 sets of 12reps) - 15x30 LC, 15x30LE, 15x40 LC, 15x40 LE, 15x40LC, 15x40 LE

  My legs cramped so bad after that last superset~!!!!!!

20 min on stepper. THIS FELT GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have so missed my workouts these last five days!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seated Calf Raises (3 sets of 15reps) - 15x45, 15x55, 15x65

This workout felt so amazing and felt so good to be back in and working hard.  This has given me some major motivation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 23, 2003)

Low Carb Day    9/23/03

6:45am- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c nuts

9:15am- 1/3c oats, 5 whites, 1 whole, 2tbsp peanut butter, 1 tbsp jam

12:15pm- 3/4c ground turkey/beef, 1/2c rice, 2 tbsp salsa, plum/apple

3:15pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp Hemp

5pm- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo

8pm- 3oz potato, chicken breast, apple, 1 cookie from STACEY!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 23, 2003)

OK Change again and now today has become a day off, wow a huge split, 1 day on one day off!!!!!  AHHHHHHHH       I didn't leave work to take my mom home until 7pm which meant I would get to the gym a 7:30pm and that is just too late and I was too tired.

So now tomorrow is HIIT in the morning and shoulders and abs tomorrow night.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 23, 2003)

did you see my actually posts on the last page????


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 24, 2003)

9/24/03    

Shoulders and Abs= 6-8reps


Push Presses (1 warm up set and 2 working sets) - 8x17.5, 8x20, 8x20 (stupid people took all the weights from 22.5-35 so I could not move up in weight just went til I could go no more)
Arnold Presses (3 working sets) - 8x20, 7x20, 7x20
(Unfortunately was fatigued but had no pump in my shoulders from this)

Lying Incline Laterals (3 supersets) - 8x5lbs, 8x7.5, 6x7.5
DB Standing (against wall) Laterals (3 supersets) - 8x10, 6x12.5, 4x12.5, 4x10
(after this set I was pooped)

Seated Rear DB Raises (palms together)(3 sets) - 8x5, 8x7.5, 6x7.5

Standing Rope Crunches (2 trisets of 15reps) - 15x100lbs, 15x110lbs
Swiss Ball Cable Crunches (2 trisets of 15reps) - 15x80lbs, 15x80lbs
Decline Reverse Crunches (2 trisets of 15reps) - 15x2


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 24, 2003)

9/24/03

NO Carbs Day

7am- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c cashews
9:30am-6 whites, 1 whole, 3 slices bacon
12:30pm-3/4c ground beef, 2c brocolli
3pm-1.5 scoo protein, 1 tbsp Hemp
5pm-can tuna, 1tbsp mayo
7:30pm-4-5oz steak


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 24, 2003)

Ok and I don't mean to sound mean but can everyone please delete there whores    I deleted mine and I will go through everyone else's and delete mine there    THANK YOU


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 29, 2003)

Ok so I have had my last vacation and party experience for the next three and ahlaf months due to school starting and the fact I need to focus on the serious aspects of my life.  So that means school, work and training and now with interviews for internships comign up it is time to lean down a bit and kiss some butt.

Today-  9/29/03  NO CARB DAY

7am- 1scoop protein, 1/4c nuts
9:45am-6whites, 1 whole, 2 slices bacon
12:45pm- 3/4c ground beef
4pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 2tbsp peanut butter
8pm- chicken and 1tsp flax


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 29, 2003)

9/29/03  Chest & Tri

Bench Dips (1 warm up set and 2 working sets til failure) - 8x35, 8x40, 7x45
Cable Crosses (3 working sets) - 8x40, 8x50, 6x60  THIS FELT GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!
Tricep Pushups (2 working sets) - 8, 6

NG BB Bench Press (2 working sets) - 50x8, 60x7
Lying Cable Extensions (3 working sets) - 8x30, 8x40, 7x50
Rope Pulldowns (1 set and 2 sets of 3 point drop downs) - 8x50, 6x50, 6x40, 7x30 and times 2

GREAT WORKOUT!!!!!!!!!  Haven't had a pump like that in a long time!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

OK I am so tired that I couldn't make it up for my HIIT cardio so it will be done after work and before I have to go to school which I have until 9:20pm tonight    Plus I need to get this damn eating in the middle of the night habit that kicks in when I am stressed and not sleeping well under control.

9/30/03   Low Carb Day

6:45am-1 scoop protein(am out of nuts and hemp is at work), 3/4whole wheat bagel
8:30am-protein pancakes, 2tbsp peanut butter, 1 tbsp jam
11:30am-3/4c ground beef, cuces
2:30pm-1.5scoop protein, 1tsp hemp
4:30pm-3oz redpotato, 4oz chicken breast, plum
7:30pm- 4oz steak


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I need to get this damn eating in the middle of the night habit that kicks in when I am stressed and not sleeping well under control.




Shortstuff  --  when I was dieting down for my first competition, I went through the same thing.  Waking up in the middle of the night to "snack" on a cookie or something.  This is a sign that you're body is running low on sugar.  If you feel yourself getting light headed during an intense training cycle, you need to get a piece of hard candy and suck on it.  Not chew.  Suck.  If you start to see fuzzy things, this means you're running low on iron.  throw some spinach in your diet.  It's high in Iron.  Anyway, about getting up in the middle of the night.  Try taking a glass of water to bed with you.  When you wake up for a snack.  Just drink your water and go right back to bed.  If you have to, talk to yourself.  Tell yourself, You're NOT going to do this.  Also, you may want to throw some electrolytes in your diet.  You can get some from Gaterade.  Be smart though when it comes to drinking it.  Pay attention to the label on the back as to the number of servings per oz.  Drink half that, just to get you by.  Try not to get so stressed out, it will make your muscles tense, which, could make them knot up.  Not good when you're trying to do a work out while having knots.  The burn comes way too fast and doesn't go away for a while.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks Babsie, yeah I have been a bit stressed since adding 16 credits of school tpo the stressed work mix and hey I am an accounting major  

I am going to try and look over diet cause I really need to lean down a bit to hold there before aiming for my first show, second attempt in April.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

If you just started this diet.  I would stick with it for a while.  Once you feel (after making changes) that you're not making progress, shock your system and begin a dif. plan.  For now, I'd stay put another week.  have you lost any inches or pounds since you started your diet?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

LOL  I technically just started yesterday, I spent the last two weeks dealing witht he fact I would not be competing so slacking on the workouts, was on vacatino in Reno so ate and drank, so I am just now starting the rotation plan.  So I am going to kick my butt into gear.  I had fun relaxing but now I feel gross and time to kick my butt into gear.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

Alright.  I wouldn't change your diet just yet then.  Study some of the links I put in my thread.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks so much.  You and all the ladies ehre are such a help.  I feel so muchbetter now knowing this will be under control


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 1, 2003)

10/1/03   No Carb Day

6:15am- 1scoop protein, 1/4c nuts
8:45am- 5 whites, 1 whole, 3 slices bacon
11:45am- 3/4c ground beef, 2c brocolli
2:45pm-can tuna, 1tbsp mayo
(train)
5pm-1.5 scoop protein, 1tsp Hemp
8pm-4oz steak


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 1, 2003)

10/1/03   Shoulder & Ab Workout

Shoulder Press- 8x17.5, 8x20, 7x22.5
Arnold Press- 8x17.5, 7x17.5, 6x17.5

Incline Lateral Raise Lying- 8x5, 7x7.5, 6x7.5
Laterals against wall- 8x10, 8x10, 7x10

Reverse Pec Deck- 8x60, 8x65, 6x70
Upright row DB-8x20, 7x20, 6x20


Weighted Decline w/25lbs- 3sets of 15
Ab Machine- 3x15x60lbs
Hanging Tuck raises-3 sets of 15


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 2, 2003)

10/2/03   High Carb Day

5:30am- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c nuts
8am-5whites, 1 whole, 1/3c oats, 2tbsp peanut butter, 1tbsp jam, 1/2 apple
11am-4oz chicken, whole wheat bagel, grapefruit
2pm-1/2c brown rice, 1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp hemp
(Train)  HIIT!!!!
5pm-4oz chicken, 1tbsp peanut butter, 1/2c oats, plum
8pm-4oz steak


Ok random side note, but I am not waking up feeling majorly hungry, could something be wrong????

And for a high carb day is this laid out correctly?????


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Just curious could someone pleae look at my high carb day and see if I am doign too much fat or what?????????


You may want to drop the nuts and limit the PB to one meal for fat. My biggest concern however, is your high carb day is not really that high at all. 

1/3 c oats
bagel
1/2 c oats
1/2 brown rice
grapefruit
1/2 apple

This looks like a low carb day to me. Its only a tiny bit more than your low carb day. This defeats the purpose of high day. 
I would up the oats and rice in those meals.Just my opinion


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 2, 2003)

I am aiming to hit appx 100g carbs, 140g protein, 30-40g fat.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2003)

Thats only 1320 calories! You will sacrifice LBM on that diet. I take in over 1600 calories on the last few weeks of a precontest diet.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 2, 2003)

but how tall are you and how much do you weigh, when i was at my leanest and had the most enegy I was eating less then this.

I am trying to go back to what has worked cause lately I have seen no results that I want to see.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2003)

5'10 140lbs precontest. Thiings work differently for everyone.If it worked for you in the past, then go with it Good Luck


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

On my high carb days I took approx. 2000 cals and I'm only 120


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 2, 2003)

OMG no way Jodi, I think I want to run with this a while, cause I know it was great when I did it before, I hope I didn't sound harsh earlier, just have been very frustrated and am not used to having as much flab as I have right now.  So I apologize if I seemed a bit harsh.  But still I would love input, I always do.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

Cycling your carbs that way promotes fat loss.  It helps so you don't lose LBM, it gives you energy, it raises Leptin levels and keeps you mentally sane.  I did this diet for 8 weeks and was competition ready.  So it works.  I personally think you eat too little and do too much cardio which is why your fat loss is so slow.  Your in starvation mode!  Sorry but this is JMHO!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2003)

Agreed


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 2, 2003)

I m just so frustrated, so would you say stop all cardio and train only, or keep two days of hiit and train 5 days a week.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm not doing anymore cardio now that the comp is done.  As TP would say, "Its overated" and I agree.  I didn't do any cardio until the last 3 weeks before my competition.  Diet is key though and you need to eat to lose fat.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 2, 2003)

So the weight training itself would be enough???  Sorry am just trying to understand because for everytime I have leaned out I have had to up cardio, so I hope you understand why I am questioning so much.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

Each pound of LBM burns up to 50 cals per day.  The more muscle you have the more fat you burn.  Too much cardio burns muscle.  Why waste all your hard work building muscle if your going to waste is away at cardio.  Some cardio is fine but I think you do too much and to top it off you don't eat enough.

Cardio should be used as a last resort and a tweak IMO.  Again, diet is the key to fat loss.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok thank you Jodi, I think what I will do is train in the AM so carbs will utilized more efficiently.  Thank you so much and lets see what happens.


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 2, 2003)

Firestorm has brought it up a lot lately and I agree with him that just because you don't see a muscle doesn't mean you don't have to work it.  Your heart muscle is the most importatn one and is made stronger via cardio; in that resepct cardio is important.  I agree that for fat lass diet is by far the key factor.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 2, 2003)

I like the HIIT cardio I do, and maaybe like 15-20 min post workout


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 3, 2003)

OK Low Carb Day  10/3/03

6am (Pre-workout)- 1/3c oats, 5 whites, 1 whole, 2tbsp natural pb, 1tbsp jam

9am- 1/2c brown rice, 3/4c ground beef, 1.5 tbsp salsa, plum

12pm- 1 brown rice cake, 4oz chicken, plum

3pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 1/4c nuts

6pm- can tuna, 1 tsp mayo

9pm-1 scoop protein


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 4, 2003)

10/3/93  Back

Wide Grip Pulls Ups- 8x14 assist, 8x12 assist, 7x11assist, 6x11 assist
T-Bar Rows- 8x25, 8x35, 7x45
One arm bent over cable row-8x50, 8x60, 7x70
CG seated rows- 8x50, 8x60, 6x70


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 4, 2003)

10/4/03  No Carb Day

8:30am- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c nuts
12pm- 6 whites, 1 whole, 3 slices bacon
4pm- 3/4c ground beef, 2c brocolli, 2tbsp salsa
7pm-1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp Hemp

My stomach is all fuqqed so that is all my food for today cause I am going to bed.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 4, 2003)

Arms & Abs  10/4/03

Superset:  Long Bar Curls- 8x30, 5x40, 8x30
Straight Bar Pushdowns- 8x50, 8x60, 7x70

DB Preacher Curls- 8x12.5, 8x15, 6x15
Skull Crushers- 8x30, 8x32.5, 6x35

DB Hammer Curls- 8x10, 8x12.5, 6x15
Single Arm Reverse Grip Pulldowns-8x20, 8x30, 7x30

High Cable Curls- 8x20, 30, 20, 10x2 (drop set)
Rope pulldowns- 3x3 point drops from 50lbs


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 5, 2003)

10/5/03  High Carb Day

5:15am- 1/3c oats, 2tbsp peanut butter, 1tbsp jam, 5 whites 1 whole
8:15am-grapefruit, can tuna, whole wheat bagel
12:45pm- 6 whites, 1/4c oats, 2tbsp peanut butter, plum, 1tbsp jam  (preworkout)
5pm-Post Workout-2oz whole wheat pasta, 1.5 scoop protein
8pm-4oz steak


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 5, 2003)

Legs 10/5/03

NS Free Squat- 20x20lbs, 20x40lbs, 20x50lbs
One Legged Leg Press- 20x80lbs, 20x80, 18x80
Smith Machine Lunges- 20x20lbs, 18x20lbs, 14x20lbs

Superset-  Laying Leg Curls-20x30, 20x40, 15x40
Leg Extensions-20x30, 20x40, 15x45

20 Min Step Mill

Seated Calf raises- 3x20x80lbs


----------



## firestorm (Oct 5, 2003)

Leg workout looks good SS.  How long did it take you?  How long are your rest periods between sets?  How did you manage to perform 20 mins of step mill  after squats and presses.  I have to know that secret.  I have a hard time going up the basement steps.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 6, 2003)

I think I forgot adductors but not sure(oops) but this workout if I hadn't talked took about 45 min to an hour to do, I usually rest about 30sec - 1min between sets, I am going more for reps then weight, to not allow legs to really grow, I am trying to make my upper body grow.  As for the step mill, If you go straight from the workout it is easier due to the fact that you have yet to stiffen up and you are still running on endorphins.  But by the time I am done with that, I AM SO DONE.  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 6, 2003)

10/6/03 No Carb Day

7am- 1 scoop protein, 1/4c nuts
9:15am- 6 whites, 1whole, 3 slices bacon
12:15pm- 3/4c ground beef
3:15pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp hemp
6:15pm- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo
9:15pm- 4oz steak


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 6, 2003)

Chest Workout 10/6/03

Smith Bench Press- 8x40lbs, 8x60lbs, 5x70lbs
Smith Incline Press- 8x50, 7x50, 6x55
Cable Crosses- 8x30, 8x40, 7x40
Low Cable Flies- 8x10, 6x20, 3x20, 5x10


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 7, 2003)

Training Days:

6am-1.5 scoop Nectar protein, .5c oatmeal (preworkout)
9am-6 whites, 3/4c oats (Post workout)
11am-4oz chicken breast, 1/3c brown rice
2pm-.25c ground beef, 5 whites, 2c brocolli
5pm-can tuna, 1 tsp saffola mayo, 2c cucumbers
8pm-4oz steak, 2c lettuce

HIIT only days:

Pre HIIT-1tsp BCAA's
8am-6 whites, 3/4c oats (Post HIIT)
10am-4oz chicken, 1/3c brown rice
1pm-.25c ground beef, 5 whites, 2c brocolli
4pm- can tuna, 1tsp safolla mayo, 2c cucumbers
7pm-4oz steak, 2c lettuce

This is my new diet I am going to run for the next while and see how tings go.  I am way more chunky and jiggly then I would care to be so I adjust my carb intake to rotate around my workouts.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 7, 2003)

10/7/03

9am- 6 whites, 3/4c oats
11am-1.5 scoop protein, 1/3c brown rice
2pm-3oz chicken, .2c ground beef, 1c cuces
5pm-1.5scoop protein, 1c cuces, 10 cashews
8pm-4oz steak

8am-25min HIIT on treadmill


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 8, 2003)

thats looking much better !! still getting same amount of calories same ratios i just rearrange the order is all to be more carbs utilized more effeicnetly !!  give this 4 weeks then reasses your body and may be even start to slowly increase caloires manly in carbs post workout !! Basically you are retraining body to use carbs more efficently and if you feel necessity do 250 mgs ALA with each carb meal to make sure they are utlized


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 8, 2003)

Thank you I feel that I burn through these carbs way more efficintly, after I tried this yesterday my body felt much lighter and more energetic.  I am also going to add in a e-free fat burner which should only aid in losses, not cover for a diet that is working for my body.  I will keep posting update and in 3-4 weeks I will do new measurements and see if thigns ccan be tweaked again.

10/8/03

7am-7 whites, 1/2c oats, 1tbsp jam(Preworkout)
9:30am- 6 whites, 3/4c oats(Postworkout)
11:30am-4oz chicken, 1/3c brown rice, 1tbsp salsa
2:30pm-1.5scoop protein, 2c brocolli, 1tsp hemp
5:30pm-can tuna, 1tsp mayo
8:30pm-6 whites, 1 whole, 1c cuces


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 8, 2003)

10/8/03  Back, Abs

Wide Grip Pullups (1 working set 2 sets til failure)- 1x10@14, 8@13, 6@12
T-Bar Rows (3 working sets)- 8x35, 8x45, 6x55
Bent Over One Arm Cable Rows (3 working sets)- 8x60, 7x70, 7x70
Lat Pull Downs Hammer Strength- 3x8x45lbs each arm

Decline 20lb Crunches (2 trisets of 15reps)
Plank Holds (2 trisets of 60sec)
Swiss Ball Crunches (2 trisets of 15reps)


Had a great workout and back felt great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 8, 2003)

I think we hit nail on head finally !! and i think your body is going to start taking off in a few weeks and you can start creeping caloires up slowly to where you are at 1700 and still getting leaner. Keep cardio in but don't go crazy with it.  What we have been doing is trying to change your set point and alter your biological design so that you can become a fat burining machine.  when hitting legs don;t be afraid to take in 1/2 cup oatmeal and 1 small potatoe because your body is going to suck it right up. I like to evenetually getting you to about 150 to 160 grams of carbs a day and get leaner.....suggestion keep your preworkout 1:1 ratio is great 
post workout on legs go 35 protein 50 (oatmeal/potatoe)   carbs for next meal chicken 1/2 cup brown rice veggies then tamper to 25 grams protein and 10-12 grams fat / fiberous veggies or 4 strawlberries (keep fruit before 3 pm) 

I have a strong feeling this is your nitch !! have a cheat meal every other week and spike caloires according to what body part you worked instead of 1 day totally of higher carbs


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 9, 2003)

10/9/03

7:30am-  HIIT on recumbant bike, MY ASS HURT!@

8:30am-1/2c oats, 7 whites, 1tbsp jam
10:30am- 1/3c brown rice, 1.5 scoop protein
1:30pm-4oz steak, 2c lettuce
4:30pm-can tuna, 1tbsp mayo, 1c cuces
7:30pm-6 whites, 1 wholes, 1c cuces


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 9, 2003)

may want to go a i protein shake with oats for breakfast and then wait an hour and half and have your next meal.  Need to repenish your self rapidly.  if you are using just a whey priotein with a meal then you may want to go half whey and some solid protein to low down absorption.  whey burns to fast in system even in presence of carb  : )


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 9, 2003)

True will try this


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 10, 2003)

10/10/03

8am-7 whites, 1/2c oats
11am-6 whites, 3/4c oats (am out of protein and dead broke due to student loan problems)
1pm-4oz chicken, 1/3c brown rice, 2tbsp salsa
4pm-4oz chicken, 2c lettuce
6pm-1 scoop protein
9pm-4-5oz salmon, 1c lettuce, 1tbsp balsamic dressing


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 11, 2003)

10/10/03 Shoulders

Superset-
DB Press-8x15, 8x20, 8x22.5, 6x25
Arnold Press-3x17.5lbsx8

Superset-
Laying Incline Laterals-8x5, 7x7.5, 6x7.5
Side Laterals on wall-8x7.5, 8x7.5, 8x10

Superset-
Rear Delts on Cable-8x20, 8x20, 6x30
Upright Barbell Rows-8x40, 8x40, 6x40


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 11, 2003)

Arms & Abs 10/11/03

Superset: Long Bar Curls- 8x30, 7x40, 5x40, 3x30
dips-unassisted-8,6,6

DB Preacher Curls- 8x15, 4x17.5, 8x15
Skull Crushers- 8x30, 8x32.5, 6x32.5

DB Hammer Curls- 8x12.5, 8x15, 6x15
Single Arm Reverse Grip Pulldowns-8x30, 8x40, 5x40

High Cable Curls- 8x30, 8x40, 6x40
Rope pulldowns- 3x3 point drops from 60lbs

TriSet 2 Sets-
20lb Decline Crunches-2x15
Plank Holds 60secs-2
Swiss Ball Crunches 20lbs-2x15


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 12, 2003)

10/12/03

9am-7 whites, 1/2c oats, 2tbsp SF jam
12pm-6 whites, 1/2c oats, 2c no sugar added ice cream (16g carbs  )
3pm-2 slices bacon, 3.5oz chicken, 1c cuces
6pm-can tuna, 1c cuces
9pm-6 whites, 1 whole, 1c cuces

Dangit (started period so I know why) but I got up in the middle of the night and munched on some SF Ice Cream.  Well it has been thrown away.  I don't want to go to the gym, I just want to take the day off.  I feel majorly fat(I know it is my period but it doesn't change the fact), have major cramps, and am totally frustrated with myself.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 12, 2003)

sets of 3 supersets of 5 reps
a1. smith machine low squats: 50, 70, 90, 90
a2. smith machine lunges: 50, 50, 70, 70

b1. hyper butt lifts (these were super easy  ) 
b2. 2 sets of seated leg curls and 2 sets of lying: 40, 50(seated), 40, 50 (laying)

c1. bb deads: 95x5


I really didn't like this workout, felt it in my thighs and hams but didn't get the out of breathe, sweaty, feeling that I like to have when I am done with legs.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey shorty! I'll delete this after you read it but just wanted to say hello! I haven't talked to you in soooo long, how are you doing girl?? I hope you're doing great. Take care sweetie.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 12, 2003)

sorry my dear i know i am hardly around but am sooooooo busy trying to stay focused on school, i will done a year from this term if I stay focused!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How are you doing, miss the hubby???  How is your swwetheart???


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 12, 2003)

Yay for you! Definitely stay focused with school, it is hard hard hard right now but will be so worth it when you're done. I'm doing okay, better now, definitely back on the right path. Am starting my carb cycling plan tomorrow. Last two weeks have been difficult (he's gone for seven more  )  but I am surviving and am doing good now. (my heart goes out to all of those single moms out there just trying to get through the day!   ) The gym is my sanity. My little sweetie is doing great, she's walking around everywhere, it's so cute!


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 12, 2003)

Ok J I have tried to do this and bulk up but I have to get rid of sme of this fat, I am starting to get chipmunk cheeks and I HATE IT and I don't like having this flabby butt, I tried on pants last night to go out and NOTHING FITS.  So I am doing a minor fat loss and then hold from there, I am sorry but I have to.  I am only going to add a bit of cardio to drop some BF and then see if I can up my calories from there without getting chunky.  I am going to go back to what worked for me, doing the cardio in the am and train in the evening or afternoon, when I can get in there.  I am going to start with 30 minutes in the morning and keep my HIIT workouts and see how this works with the diet I am running and see if this can get me down.  I want your opinion but I also want to get rid of this flab.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

Shorty your not doing a bulk up here dear...your doing a low calorie diet that is making you hold on to fat...if you dont up your calories you will not lose the fat or gain muscle...you will lose muscle and hold onto fat.
You have to learn to love your body big or not. But hun the approach your taking will not make you lose fat or gain muscle. But then again its only my opinion. But i am sure that most people will agree with me.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

i am sorry babe, i am just kinda emtionaly right now, something decided to come and visit me right now.  Damn Flow, so I have cramps, am totally an emotional wreck and just want to stay in the house.  And then to add to that I am just so frustrated with myself and how I look, I am sorry I guess I am just taking it out here.  It probably did not help that I was up til 1am watching shows about models and fitness celebs and people that make me feel so icky.  so I guess don't mind me and my emtional outburst, but do you understand what I am saying, I am just so frustrated with everything right now.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

well then lets go over your diet and make it a fat burning one.
post what your eating and i will add some food to it that will helo give your metabolism a kick. you have to remember though you have been dieting for ions and so your going to gain some weight back because of the terrible diet you were on before.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

I understand and thank you for understanding, I am sorry I am taking my um, PMS (present menstrual syndrome) on you right now.  I have killed Darren with it enough the last couple of days  

preworkout-7 whites, 1/2c oats (am thinking about switching to grapefruit with protein)
post workout- 6 whites, 3/4c oats
2 hours later- 4oz chicken, 1/3c brown rice
meal 4- 4oz steak, 2c lettuce
meal 5- can tuna, 1tsp mayo, 1c cuces
meal 6- 6 whites, 1 whole, 2tbsp salsa

on just hiit days drop meal 2


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

this is your cutting diet right?


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

cutting, i don't know if i want to call it cutting, just trying to get things under control    I don't want it take forever but not over night, understnad???


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

cause basically your having the calorie count of a no carb day everyday...not nearly enough to gain any muscle so if your gaining weight its fat.

Total:   1593    
Fat: 31  282  19% 
  Sat: 8  75  5% 
  Poly: 7  59  4% 
  Mono: 11  100  7% 
Carbs: 133  466  31% 
  Fiber: 16  0  0% 
Protein: 186  743  50% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

and if my cramps don't go away there is no way in hell i am making it to the gym


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

then i am screwing myself again, great


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

just to give you an example i eat between 2500-2800cal a day and i am still burning fat and gaining muscle....thats over 1000cal more a day than you.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

i know i guess i am just scared of food, from my many years of hardly eating anything, and i guess i am very frustrated cause i just wish I could learn tis for myself, I feel so bad having to rely on others,


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

and i am sorry i am a mess right now, i haven't had cramps this bad in a while, and i am suppossed to be at the gym right now.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

hun take a long hot bath and read a mag and just relax...you cant learn everything in days it takes years...thats why the know it alls are here


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

you are so wonderful babe, and thank for the kick in the pants, i think today may be an off day, havn't had oone since reno, two weeks ago


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok this is my question then.  How come a year ago, from now basically when I was eating egg whites and grapefruit for breakfast, maybe some oats, like 1/4c instead, then 3oz meat with other meals, and the strawberries were my only other type of carbs, was I in the best shape I have ever been in.  I was doing 40-45 min cardio in the AM 2 times a week, HIIT 3 times a week, and training 5 days a week.  I was just wondering, becasue it seems I am eating more food doing less in the gym and that is why I am curious........not trying to be a brat or anything just wondering, cause I would think I have put on that much muscle in the last year to make a huge difference.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

well thats an easy one...you lost alot of weight then because it was alot of msucle weight...now when you start eating and training properly you gain your muscle back...cause its got memory you know.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

thank you for answering, i hope i am not coming across as a BI$@% I am just trying to understand.  You are so wonderful to teach me all this and to be so patient.  So do you think I am a nut for taking today off but then I get guilt and I feel I should go and at least do my chest and ab workout, after laying on my couch for a bit cause my tummy hurts so bad.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

no no no. dont talk so silly. i know that your just trying to understand.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok here is game plan I am keeping my two days of HIIT and not going to do any other cardio, besides maybe a dance class tonight, see how i feel after class, and maybe spin sometimes instead of HIIT, I want to try and get into some group things to keep motivation going.  Otherwise am going to keep my workouts in the morning since it makes my afternoons much easier with school and homework.  Otherwise, I am taking ALA and protein powder and that is it, and this is all i want to take, i want to do this the natural way since to me it feels so good to do it this way.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok Chest Workout-  10/13/03

OVT program-

5 reps each
Bench Press- 20, 30, 40, 50 (with long bar @ 45lbs)
Flat Dumbbell Flies- 17.5, 20, 22.5, 25

Incline Bench Press- 10, 20, 25, 30
Incline Dumbell Flies- 17.5, 20, 22.5, 25

Abs-
Oblique Crunches- 2 x15 w/ 20lbs
Decline Crunches-2x15 w/ 20lbs
Reverse Crunches- 2x15 
Pushups- 20 pushups to finish off the 100 reps for chest


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

10/13/03

7am- 7 whites, 1/2c oats
10am- 3.5oz steak, 3 slices bacon, 2c cuces
1pm- 1/3c brown rice, 1.5 scoop protein
4pm- 6 whites, 3/4c oats, 2tbsp SF jam
7pm- can tuna, 2c lettuce
9pm- 6 whites, 1 whole, 2tbsp salsa


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

shorty...steak and bacon? thats funny...where are your fats hun? hard to digest and properly utilize protein if you dont have EFA's.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

i am trying to eat bacon before it goes bad, feel so bad throwing it away but it is gone now.    I ate the last today.  Man it sucks being broke    How about mayo and hemp, how about some hemp with tuna or mayo with tuna????


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

fish oil caps? cheap at costco.
hemp oil is best in my HO though.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 14, 2003)

10/15/03

Ok So since I didn;t sleep like hardly at all the last 4 days since a good friend has been in town I finally got some sleep last night so my HIIT workout has been postponed til after I get off work around 2-3pm.    Going to do sprints on the Stepmill (revolving staircase)  These are done at a 1:1 ratio


7am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites
10am- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo, 1c cuces, 5 pieces salt water taffy
1pm- 4oz steak, 2c cuces
4pm- 1/3c  brown rice, 1.5 scoop protein
7pm- 1/4c ground beef, 3oz chicken, 1c cuces
10pm- 6 whites, 1whole, 2tbsp salsa, 1c cuces


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2003)

.... pppssttt,


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 14, 2003)

hmmmmm, had 4 pieces of salt water taffy    man I love being able to relax a bit


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

hun are you training first thing in the am?
if so you need carbs after your training to replensih your muscles. add some veggies to your last meal.
what kinda meal is that at 7pm?
your so silly.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 14, 2003)

I usually am, but today I slept in, but I don't know, I just don't feel I can get the same amount of weight up in the morning, had a great chest workout yesterday afternoon, so we shall see, but today am doing HIIT at like 3pm- then the brown rice afterwards.  Sorry about the meal at 7pm, forgot to type in the cuces


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 15, 2003)

New Diet's:

training days:
meal one: 1/3 cup of oats, 7 egg whites
meal two: fruit and 1.5 scoops protein
meal three (pre-workout): 1 cup brown rice, chicken, salsa
meal four (post workout): 2 scoops protein, 2oz potatoes
meal five: 30g protein (of meat or eggs whatever you wish) 2 cups veggies, 1 tbsp hemp oil
meal six: tuna and mustard with cucs

non-training days:
meal one: 1/3 cup oats, 7 egg whites (need it because you trained the day before and metbolism is fast in am)
meal two: fruit and 1.5 scoops protein
meal three: chicken and 2 cups lettuce, tomato and cucs, 1 tbsp dressing
meal four: 1.5 scoops protein and 1 tbsp hemp
meal five: 3 cups veggies (spinach and brocco best) 30g protein worth of meat or eggs 

New Training Split:

M-Chest/Tri
T-Spinning
W-Back/Bi
Th-Power Yoga
F-Shoulders
Sa- Spinning
Su-Legs

This will changes when my school term changes but this is for now.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 15, 2003)

10/15/03

6:45am- 7 whites, 1/3c oats
9:45am- Plum, 1.5 scoops protein
12:45pm-1c brown rice, 4oz chicken, salsa
3:45pm-2scoops protein, 2oz red potato
6:45pm- 4oz steak, 2c lettuce (am eating steak til I am out so I can get something else and eat hemp)
9:45pm- can tuna, mustard, cuces


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 15, 2003)

10/15/03

Back Workout  OVT-

Lat Pulldown- 4x5 - 50, 60, 70, 75x2, 70x3
1 arm DB row- 4x5 - 30, 35, 40, 42.5

Bent Over BB row- 4x5 - 50, 60 , 70, 80
Seated Cable Row- 4x5 - 50, 60, 70, 70

Hammer Lat Pulldown reverse grip- 4x5 - 35, 45, 55, 55

Abs- 2 trisets x 15 reps

Decline weighted crunches w/20lbs
Reverse decline crunches
Oblique hanging raises


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

workout schedule looks good.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 15, 2003)

so i finbally did something good


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

you always do....geuss what i am going to see my hun sooner than i thought and i get to stay 4.5 days instead of 2.5


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 15, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!!!  I am so jealous


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 17, 2003)

10/16/03

7am- 1/3 cup oats, 7 egg whites 
SPIN CLASS @ 10:30am
11:30am- plum and 1.5 scoops protein
2:30pm- 4oz steak  (last of the steak), 2c cuces
5:00pm: 1.5 scoops protein and 1 tbsp hemp
8:30pm: 3 cups brocolli, 4oz chicken


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 17, 2003)

10/17/03   Shoulders

military press:4 supersets of on smith- 20, 30, 30, 30
incline db laterals: 4 supersets of 5, 7.5, 10, 10

arnold presses: 4 supersets of 15, 17.5, 20, 22.5
db front raises: 4 supersets of 7.5, 10, 12.5, 12.5

db upright rows: 4 supersets of 17.5, 20, 22.5, 25
incline rear delt raises: 4 supersets of 5, 5, 5, 5


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 17, 2003)

10/17/03

7:00am- 1/3 cup of oats, 7 egg whites, 2tbsp SF jam
10am- plum and 1.5 scoops protein
1pm- 2c lettuce, black olives, sunflower seeds (unshelled un salted) 1c cottage cheese
4pm (pre-workout): 1 cup brown rice, 4oz chicken, salsa
7pm (post workout):2oz potatoes ( had to meet family for dinner so had to get the carbs down)
9pm- salad (no dressing) pork ribs


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 17, 2003)

nice diet there hun 
i just got home so i have to head to bed cause i gotta teach a class in the a.m however i will chat with you tomorrow  night love.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 17, 2003)

are you saying it was bad????


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 18, 2003)

no i was saying that it was good


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 18, 2003)

man that is what 1am in the morning will do to me, see I lose my mind  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 18, 2003)

10/18/03   Arms & Abs

a1. bb curls: 30, 40, 30, 30
a2. db curls: 10, 12.5, 15, 15

b1. preacher curls (cable): 20, 20, 20, 20
b2. hammer curls: 10, 12.5, 12.5, 10

c1. Dips:  unweighted but no assist all 4
c2. decline tri extensions: 15, 15, 15, 15

d1. lying BB tri extensions: 40, 40, 40, 40
d2. rope pulldowns: 50, 50, 50, 50

Superset
Hanging leg raises- 2x15
Machine Crunches- 2x15x50lbs
Plank holds (1minute)-  THESE HURT!!!!!!!!!  Plus my shoulders didn't want to hold me up LOL     2 sets


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 18, 2003)

10/18/03

8am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites
11am- 1c brown rice, 1.5 scoop protein, salsa
2:30pm- 2oz potato, 1.5 scoop protein
5:30pm- 4oz chicken, 2c brocolli, 1tbsp hemp
8:30pm- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo, 2c cuces
12am- 6 whites, 1 whole, 2tbsp salsa


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok time for another venting session, tried on pants from last winter right now, and I LOOK AWFUL, have a oudgy butt and some icky stuff coming over the sides, what the fuq???????  I am not changning diet or workouts, but needed to vent, I needed to start leaning soon or I am going to FLIP!!!!!  I am going to wait like three more weeks and then take pics and post and then see what the freak is happening.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok so I found out I have been completely screwing up, my box of brown rice says 1/3c brown rice is 37g protein, so if I have been eating 1c dry post workout, that means I have been eating 37x3 which is about 100g CHO  AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  Let me know f this is right for the amount of carbs i should be eating.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 18, 2003)

you talking about oatmeal or rice?
you should be eating 1 cup of cooked rice dear.
no one could eat 1 cup of dry measured rice 
37g of protein? you mean carbs 
shorty you on the crack again?
your pants dont fit cause your building your body and shaping up.
you may start to also put fat on differently according to where you build the muscle. i am storing some fat in my lower back and obliques and i have NEVER had that before .... just the thing about competing thatts all.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 18, 2003)

yeah sorry the sleep depreivation is tALKING AGAIN    Ok time for bed, I am ordering myself to sleep  so I don't annoy you toooooooo much    OK things are straight now  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 19, 2003)

ok i think i Have all this figured out now, well I haven't become a completely tub with 1c dry rice, well lets see what happens with 1c cooked rice


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 19, 2003)

10/19/03

9am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites
12pm- 1/3c brown rice, 1.5 scoop protein
3pm- 2oz red potato, 4oz chicken
6pm- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo, 2c brocolli
9pm- 7 whites, salsa, cuces


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 19, 2003)

10/19/03   Legs

Front Squats- 20, 30, 40, 50
Step Ups- 10lb DB each hand, 15 each, 20 each, 25 each  OWWW

One legged leg extensions- 20, 30, 40, 40
laying leg curls- 40, 50, 60, 60

SLDL- 50, 60, 60, 60 (needed straps to go heavier)
Seated calves- 70, 80, 90, 100

Butt Blaster    these are fun but hurt- 40, 50, 60, 80


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 19, 2003)

could have gone heavier on a few things but was more focused on form over weight.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 20, 2003)

10/20/03

7:15am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites
10:15am- 4oz chicken, plum
1:15pm- 1/3c rice, 1.5 scoop protein
4:15pm- 2oz potato, 2 scoop protein
7:15pm- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo, 2c brocolli
10pm- 7 whites, 1c cuces, salsa


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 20, 2003)

OVT program-

5 reps each
Bench Press DB- 25, 30, 32.5, 35
Cable Crossovers- 40, 50, 50, 50

Incline Bench Press DB- 27.5, 32.5, 32.5, 35
Incline One armed Cable Crossovers- 10, 10, 10, 10

Abs-
Oblique Crunches- 2 x15 w/ 20lbs
Decline Crunches-2x15 w/ 20lbs
Reverse Crunches- 2x15 
Pushups- 20 pushups to finish off the 100 reps for chest


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow   Hey Shorty, I'm looking over your stuff and it seems your doing really well!  Congrats!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> 10/20/03
> 
> 7:15am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites
> ...


get that potato up to at least 3-4oz hun....especially on training days  try to not have two shakes in a row either cause you may get way too hungry.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 20, 2003)

ok baby doll, will up potato, sorry about shakes, I don't like to do that but I had to go buy more protein, and it so I am kinda running on empty til I get to the store.

Hey Thanks David, we are ironing things out as we speak so I think things will get better and better.


----------



## sawheet (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey shorty long time      I just blew a kiss at my puter screen


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 20, 2003)

hey sawheet    for you too


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 21, 2003)

10/21/03

7am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites

HIIT Intervals on stepmill (revolving staircase) levels 8-11 out of 14 (speed of staircase)

10am- grapefruit, 1.5 scoop protein
1pm- 4oz chicken, lettuce, tomato and cuces, 1tbsp dressing
4pm- can tuna, 1tbs mayo, 2c cuces
8pm- 7 whites, salsa, 2c brocolli


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 21, 2003)

hey hun wheres your carbs?


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 21, 2003)

like the oats or the grapefruit and the veggies this is a non training day


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 21, 2003)

i c  
how you feelin?


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 22, 2003)

10/22/03

6:30am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites, 2tbsp SF jam
9:30am- plum, 1.5 scoop protein
12:30pm- 3oz chicken, lettuce, 2tbsp dressing
3:00pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 1/3c rice
5:15pm- 4oz chicken, 4oz potato
8:15pm- 7 whites, 2tbsp salsa, cuces


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 22, 2003)

10/22/03

Wide Grip Pull Up- Assisted, 10, 10, 10, 12

1 arm DB row- 6x35, 6x40, 6x42.5, 5x45
Bent Over Cable Row- 6x70, 6x70, 6x70, 5x70

Back Hyperextensions- 10x100, 10x100, 10x100

Hammer Lat Pulldown- 4x5 - 45, 55, 55

Abs- 1 trisets x 15 reps (ran out of time)

Decline weighted crunches w/20lbs
Reverse decline crunches
Oblique hanging raises


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 23, 2003)

10/23/03

7am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites, 2tbsp SF jam

HIIT intervals on the treadmill, from 7.8mph to 8.8 mph  (5min warm up 20 min intervals, 5min cool down)

10am- 1.5scoop protein, grapefruit
1pm- 4oz chicken, lettuce, 1/2 tomato, 1tbsp dressing
4pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp hemp
8:30pm- can tuna, salsa, brocolli


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 24, 2003)

10/24/03

7am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites
10am- 1.5 scoop protein, 1 grapefruit
1pm- 4oz chicken, 1/3c brown rice
5pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 1/3c brown rice
8pm- ribs at applebee's and a salad no dressing


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 24, 2003)

10/24/03   Shoulders/Abs   OVT Program

DB Press- 22.5, 25, 27.5, 27.5
Lying Incline LAterals- 5, 7.5, 7.5, 7.5

Arnold Press- 17.5, 20, 22.5, 22.5
Front DB raise- 10, 12.5, 12.5, 12.5

Laying Incline Rear Delts- 5, 7.5, 7.5, 7.5
Upright DB rows-  20, 20, 20, 20

ABS 3 sets of the triset

Rope Crunches- 100lbs
Decline crunches 20lbs
Oblique crunches- 20lbs


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 25, 2003)

10/25/03

8:30am- 1/2c oats, 7 whites, 2tbsp SF jam (Preworkout)
11:00am- 2 scoop protein, 1/3c brown rice, 1 SF fudge popsicle 100cals, 3g carbs, 2g protein (Postworkout)
2:00pm- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo, salsa, cuces
5:00pm- 4oz chicken, brocolli, 1tbsp hemp
8:00pm- ??????


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 25, 2003)

10/25/03   Arms-

Cable Curls Strait bar- 40, 50, 60, 60
DB Curls- 12.5, 15, 15, 15

Preacher Curls Cable- 20, 20, 20, 25
DB Hammer Curls- 10, 12.5, 12.5, 12.5

Dips no weight no assit-5, 5, 5, 4
DB Decline Tri extensions- 15, 15, 15, 15

Reverse Grip Straight bar- 60, 70, 70, 70
Rope Pulldowns- 50, 55, 55, 55

1-1:30pm  roller blading it was such a nice day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 26, 2003)

10/26/03

8am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites (preworkout)
11am- 1/3c brown rice, 1.5 scoop protein, 1/4 ww bagel (was hungry)
2pm- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo, salsa, cuces, 4 cookies  
5pm- 4oz chicken, lettice, tomato, cuces, 1tbsp dressing
8pm- egg whites, salsa, brocolli


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 26, 2003)

ok question for anyone listening how long does it take to show progress on a new eating program????  J this is aimed at you, cause i want this crap off my legs and off me.  Not a ton but enough to be at 18% at least

I have been following my eating pattern training and only doing my two days of HIIT or intervals, and just wondering what am i doing wrong or how long this way would take to see progress.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 26, 2003)

well if you store all the fat in your legs then it will be the last place to come off  i usually dont lose it all until a couple days before my comp. the key is to keep them tight by doing high reps and a tiny bit of cardio.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 26, 2003)

like my two days a week, ok hottie

ok just curious, i was just getting annoyed as today was leg day.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 26, 2003)

10/26/03

BB Squats- 3x15x50lbs
Leg Press High and Close- 15x180, 15x180, 15x230

Leg Extensions- 15x40, 15x40, 15x40
One Legged Setaed Leg Curls- 15x20, 15x20, 15x30

Walking Lunges w/ 25lbs in each hand- 10, 10, 10 (each leg)


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 26, 2003)

like the leg workout  
i am always frustrated at my legs too


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 26, 2003)

LOL  well hey at least I am too bore to cheat    you are a doll babe and I am so glad you are feeling better, now my legs are all swollen, it is a never ending battle


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 26, 2003)

yah legs suck 
well i am going to go have a nap now...eyes are still swollen to bits  talk to you later.
wonder how han did


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 27, 2003)

Ok I am feeling a bit better, still aiting for this ick to go away but hey, it is ok, i prefer the no cardio, make things so much better.  At least I know I am gaining muscle.

10/27/03

7am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites
10am- pear, 1.5 scoop protein
1pm- 1/3c brown rice, 4oz chicken
4pm- 4oz potato, 1.5 scoop protein
7pm- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo, cuces
10pm- 6 whites, 1 whole, salsa


----------



## Stacey (Oct 27, 2003)

Your meals and workouts look Great!!! You have a wonderful Coach!!!  I know J'bo is SO proud of you! Keep it up honey!!


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey stace i needed to hear something nice right now, I am feeling so fat, cause I have fat I haven't had in years and my legs are so big right now well have been and my pants are so tight and then I still don't have my financial aid money so I can't get my hair done and I can't buy my ticket to go see darren and the list could go on I just want to cry, I don't want to go to school, life sucks right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 27, 2003)

OHhhhhh honey!!!! I totally understand!!! I'm sooo sorry your so sad right now sweetie, I'm here for you, always!! Don't worry about your legs, they will go down. When will you get your financial aid money?? Just keep your hair pulled back, and nobody will know!!!  Or Have you tried buying loreal preference?? I use to swear by it, and my hair felt much more healthier then!!!
I'm sorry honey, I am hear for you. I promise your going to be okay!!!!!!!
I am in the same situation--- similar- At my job they dropped my pay from $55,000 a year to about $29,000 a yr.. SUCKS! I have a house payment, car payment, etc, to pay for, and I barely can! I need to get my hair done also for my trip... and I have NO extra money to get it done.  I may have to do it myself! PLUS I hate my job (well the place..not my actual job) and nobody is hiring.. 
I have to be in a bikkini in 21 days...so not ready.. 

My pants are tight today tooo===I don't know why! I am doing lots of cardio--eating barely nothing (except for yesterday) and my legs haven't changed much.. I do see some change though, So I think I'll be okay! Last week they were smaller--and today they feel a little bigger!


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 27, 2003)

I was suppossed to get it a month and a half ago when school started but now they have no idea, and darren was suppossed to buy my ticket but he isn't now and I have no idea why.  Oh well, we will both be fine right babe, well lets cross our fingers.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 27, 2003)

Man, I wonder whats taking so long with Financial Aid! I'm sorry!! I know your biting your fingers over that!! I want to go back to school in January..and I'm debating on it, b/c I would need a student loan--but I think it will be worth it. I need to decide in the next 3 wks!!
I wonder why Darren won't pay for it? maybe things are tight w/ him too, and he just doesn't want you to know!

YES WE WILL be okay--- we can whine to each other toooo!


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 27, 2003)

10/27/03   Chest and Tri's

Ok I feel a million time better since I had a great workout this afternoon.

Superset
Hammer Bench Press- 10lbs (warmup) 25x8, 35x8, 35x5
Pec Dec- 60x8, 75x8, 75x5

Superset
Hammer Incline- 25x8, 35x8, 35x6
Incline Fly DB- 20x8, 22.5x8, 22.5x7

Superset
Straight Bar Pushdown- 60x8, 60x8, 60x6
Pushups- 8, 6, 5

Skull Crushers- 32.5x8, 32.5x7, 32.5x6

DB Kick Back- 10x8, 10x8, 10x8

Yeah my arms are so tired now and I love having a great workout like that.    

Stace you are the biggest sweetheart and I know and I love my bod when I am in my workout clothes but then I put my jeans back on and I feel icky, what's up with that????  I know I have to realize my legs are pumped from yesterday and that muscle is good and that it makes me able ot eat more, but you know how it is to be a girl, oh and my abs are getting better so I am happy.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 27, 2003)

shorty.

good progress wont come fast...it comes with constistency and hard work...you have the hard work down packed now lets keep that consistency going...you have to stick with one approach and slowly fine tune it to suit your body...muscle needs to be built and believe me it takes a long time...i wish i had a before pic to show you my unmuscular physique in 2001...i have come a long way and so will you...be patient dear your doing great...keep up what your doing and send me some pics


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Great looking workout, Shorty!!
> 
> On a side note, geeze, by just reading this, both you and Stacey are making me appreciate the things that I have and the things that I do in life... things that I have often overlooked and acted ridiculous on!  (Spending)  Ladies, I have been there, too and it seemed so hard to be able to overcome financial obstacles but then, I looked for friend's for their moral support and other options  and it seemed to pull me through greatly!  I know both of you will be fine because it's the inner strength that you both possess, to pull you through the tough times and surely enough... you both will.
> ...



David, thank you so much!! That was wonderful advice! Your so sweet!!! I know that Shorty and I will overcome all this financial worries, and body worries...we can do it together! Its great to have all you guys here for us!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

Shorty--
Hey!  I'm glad you had a great workout!!! I understand what u mean.. I love my body in tank tops, & workout clothes--just when I put on my work clothes..I'm like OMG...

However Dvlmn is helping me out so much..and I know that this is a progress and it takes time.. I'm learning all this.. and you just got ignore it..and think "somethings working right, lol" 
I think today its all making sense to me more & more!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 28, 2003)

Everyone is so sweet, man I did have a melt down yesterday    I took it out on everyone, yelled at my mom, yelled and chewed out Darren and just felt like crap.  I feel a million times better and everyone is so wonderful.

Stace you are the best.  I know we are both in rough times but remember things can only get better.  That is what I keep telling myself.

J-    You are the best.  I know hun I may talk byut guess what I won't change or go away from what I am doing now.  I am happy as is, just wish I could stretch my legs    I am soooooooo sore from Sunday.  

Dave-  Same to you.  Youa re a doll and I will talk to you soon I swear as soon as we both have some free time


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

Your welcome 

keep on smiling with me!!


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh I am all smiles today and I  just got an e-mail darren aved me cause i couldn't afford to buy a ticket for thanksgiving so he bought it for me


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! I'm sooo happy for you!! Thats wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeah thank you so much Stacey-  That made me feel a ton better cause I was freaking out soooooooo much becasue in like two more weeks there would be no tickets.  But I have one now  

10/28/03

7:30am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites

9am- HIIT on the regular bike

10am- grapefruit, 1.5 scoop protein
1pm- can tuna, 1tbsp mayo, cuces
4pm- 4oz chicken, lettuce, tomato, cuces, 1tbsp dressing
next meal not sure cause of class.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 28, 2003)

OK MY LEGS HURT!!!!!!!!!!!!

They were sooooo sore from legs and now from HIIT on the bike, my legs were cramping as was my ass.  I HURT NOW!!!!!!!

Oh and they are soooooooooo swollen my pants are soooooooo tight.  Oh well, at least they are swollen from exercising not eating shiot.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

THEY ARE GROWING!!! YEAH!!!! 

Take some advil maybe??


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

No don't take advil... it's better on your muscles if you can just stick out the pain.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 28, 2003)

I try and not take anything unless the pain is unbearable, they make me hold toooooo much water  LOL  Plus this is a good pain, but i walk kinda funny


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 28, 2003)

just have a hot bath then stretch for about 30 min hun.
glad to hear that your going to go see your honey. 
you and jenny will be getting some love at the same time


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 28, 2003)

and you little missy are going to be getting some soon, and say goodbye to ____ numbers of months without  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 28, 2003)

it will be 5.5 monthes  dont know if the spell is gonna end though...will have to wait and see...plus i may kill someone! think i may have forgot how


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok J you are cracking me up, I think it is like riding a bike, you never forget  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 29, 2003)

10/29/03

7am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites, 2tbsp SF Jam
9:45am- 1.5 scoop protein, grapefruit
12:45pm- 4oz chicken, 1/3c brown rice
3:30pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 4oz potato
6:30pm- 2oz steak, lettuce, 2oz chicken (fingers)
9:30pm- 2 pieces thin crust pepperoni with my two friends Jim & Jim


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 29, 2003)

10/29/03  Back/Bi/Abs

Wide Grip Pull Up- asissted 8, 6, 5, 4
Seated Row Machine (Hammer) 3 part movement- 35x8, 35x8, 35x8
T-Bar Row wide grip- 45x8, 45x8, 45x8
Reverse grip Pulldown (Hammer)- 45x8, 45x7, 45x5
Hyper Extension on machine- 100x10, 100x10, 100x10

Tri Set 3 reps-
Decline Crunches 20lbs
Machine Crunches 60lbs
Obliques on hyper machine


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 30, 2003)

10/30/03

7am- 1/3c oats, 7 whites, 2tbsp SF Jam
10am- egg beater omlette with shrimp and green tea
1pm- 4oz chicken, veggies, little bit of sauce
5pm- 1/3c brown rice, 2 scoop protein


----------



## Jenny (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey hot stuff! 

You are doing so great  I hope the money thing will get better for you soon, it sucks being a poor student  Since I still live with my parents I don't have that problem 

Is the body coming along? I bet it is since your diet and workouts are looking so tight! Good job!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

hey i got good news girls...sorry for whoring here shorty but i knew i could catch you all here 

david ford put up 3 pics of me on his website 

www.davidfordphotography.com


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

opps no i found 4 of them


----------



## Jenny (Oct 31, 2003)

YAY!  CONGRATS HONEY!!  

YOU ARE A STAR!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## nikegurl (Oct 31, 2003)

where?  where?  i can't find them.  what do you click on once you go to the homepage you linked?

and CONGRATS ya hottie!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

go under portraiture then click the right arrow...i am on

page 3 left
page 10 right
page 26 right (dont like that photo though)
page 28 left

think i might be somewhere else in there too gotta look around.


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

Sorry to whore on this too, shorty..... J'bo, like usual, you look sexy and very hot.  I love both pictures!!!!

But let me ask you something, what is up with the blond girl on page 9 or labeled as fitison9.  That is like   Is that real?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 3, 2003)

I hope everything is okay Pam!! Please let us know how the weekend went! 

Take care hon


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2003)

I miss ya, Shorty!!!  _Ring-ring?!_


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 11, 2003)

hey shorty hun.
i am back


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2003)

HI SHORTY! We miss you!!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 12, 2003)

11/12/03  

Ok I am back, I was without internet for a while and have been super busy with midterms and working, yikes, but work is almost done and midterms are still going.  But I have news, I have hired a trainer.  He has trained winning female figure competitors and we are going to aiim for the end of April so that means after the first of the year, diet time again.  But for now we are working on getting my cals up and getting to know my body and what works for me.

Meal 1- 1/2c dry oatmeal, 2tsp natty PB, 1 banana, 3 whites
Meal 2- 1 apple, 1/4c cashews
Meal 3- 1/2can tuna, 1 bagel, 1tbso miracle whip
Meal 4- 1 grapefruit
Meal 5- 4oz chicken, 1/4c brown rice, 1c broccoli, 1tso olive oil

I know these are so many carbs but he made a good point, if we are to pull from something we need something to pull from, plus they are centered more in the AM and tapered over the day.  So this is a major shocker for me, but we have to start somewhere.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 12, 2003)

Ok here is tomorrow's workout  11/13/03

Warmup 5min treadmill

Abs 2 sets each
Ball crunches- 15-20
Ball twisting crunches- 15-20
Double Crunches- 15-20
Ball Cobra- 15-20
Superman alternating- 15-20

2sets each
wall clock- 12, 10 & 2, 3&9- 1min each position (major quad burner!!!)
Wallsit- 1min

Back- 2sets each
Assisted pullups- 15-20
1-arm DB row- 22.5lbs ish 15-20
Straight Arm Pulldown- 20lbs 15-10

Biceps 2 sets each-
Cable or tubing Bicep curl- 40lbsish 15-20
DB incline Hammer curls- 10-12lbs ish

30 min elliptical


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

holy crap 
i would hire the guy if i saw that diet too  
bagels  i want bagels  j/k
good luck hun i hope all goes well.
will be watching yah


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 12, 2003)

oh hey by the way do you know what a ball cobra is?????  I have no idea...........  THIS IS SO MUCH FOOD!!!!!  I don't what the heck harper I am going to do...........bagel's banana's, OMG!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

bagels and banana's sound like heaven.
where is the protein though 

ball cobra i believe is like a back extension but round and snap up so to get every erector.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

btw you also have to hiss at the top of the movement


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 12, 2003)

Ok sweet!!!!!!!!  Makes sense now, and no way in heck unless the gym is empty am I making that noise, I can make noises but not those kind   

I know it is like way less but I am not going to say anything cause I think he said it will be incresed as we pull from other areas when we start in January.  I don't know


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

well i am excited to see.
cause if this works i am going on the banana bagel diet next season


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2003)

Sounds great SS!! Good luck!!!!!

Your making me crave for a bagel!! YUM!


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 12, 2003)

What kind of meal is one grapefruit?


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 12, 2003)

LOL  the grapefruit is pre workout and enough food to give me energy, I don't complain and plus this isn't even pre contest diet, this is just an intro diet to us working together.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

well thats a pretty good impression to me 
damn you now i am off to get bagels


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 14, 2003)

11/14/03  Off Day

Meal 1- 1/2c dry oatmeal, 2tsp natty PB, 1 banana, 3 whites
Meal 2- 1 apple, 1/4c cashews
Meal 3- 1/2can tuna, 1 bagel, 1tbsp miracle whip
Meal 4- 1 grapefruit
Meal 5- 4oz chicken, 1/4c brown rice, 1c broccoli, 1tsp olive oil


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 14, 2003)

Ok having done this diet for two days now, I HAVE BEEN SO HUNGRY!!!!  So this must be a good sign, I am getting excited to see how this goes!!!!!  Plus my workouts are great, it is a feeling of burning versus just failing, I love feeling just the fire in your muscles when just can't do anymore.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 14, 2003)

good to hear hun 

i was beginning to think you did not luv me anymore


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 14, 2003)

No I am sorry babe, I have been so tired, I have worked 40 hours this week as well as going to school and I have a biology midterm tuesday so that means study all weekend.    I haven't been home before 7:45pm all week.    I know I am such a whiner.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 14, 2003)

you deserve to whine hun.
have a rest and we will talk soon


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 16, 2003)

11/15/03

Meal 1- 1/2c dry oatmeal, 2tsp natty PB, 1 banana, 3 whites
Meal 2- 1 apple, 1/4c cashews
Meal 3- 1/2can tuna, 1 bagel, 1tbsp miracle whip
Meal 4- 1 grapefruit
Meal 5- 4oz chicken, 1/4c brown rice, 1c broccoli, 1tsp olive oil


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

actually this kinda looks like the first diet i did for my novice fitness comp. it worked out well.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 16, 2003)

LOL  And this is just for now, imagine what he will do in a month  

11/15/03  Chest, Shoulders, Tri's, Abs

2 sets each 15-20 of each
Swiss ball crunches
Swiss ball twists
Back Extension
double crunches

2 sets each, 1 min each
wall clock- 12, 10 & 2, 9 & 3
Wall sits
(these still hurt but are getting much easier)

DB incline press- 20lbsx3x15-20
Pec Deck- 60lbsx3x15-20
Pushups-  THESE HURT- 3x12, 6, 2

Standing 1 arm DB press- 12.5x2x15
Tubing Scaption (hard to explain but works front and side delts)-yellow tubex2x15-20
DB upright row- 15x2x15-20

Skull Crushers- 27.5x2x15-20
DB kickbacks-10x2x15-20

30 min elliptical


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 16, 2003)

11/16/03

same food as everyday


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 17, 2003)

11/17/03  Legs

1 min each- 2 sets
wall clock
wall sit

1 leg extensions- 15-20 @ 20lbsx3
step ups- 20 each sidex3
walking lunges w/10lbs each hand- down and back width of gymx3
hamstring on ball- 20x2
1 legged toe touch- 15x3 each side
hip extension (love these it is practice   )20x2
1 legged calf raises- 15-20x2

30 min on elliptical


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey Shorty 

Just dropping in to say hi!  You are very busy!  hang in there, you're doing great.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 17, 2003)

hey hun, don't think i forgot, after tomorrow I can play a bit again, wish me luck on my biology midterm


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

How are the legs after that SS??
Good luck on your exam


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 17, 2003)

It is more of a burning sensation from the high reps and quantities, and then after cardio, man I do feel this the next day, not like the 4-8 rep range, but more in the I feel like I have been riding a horsa all night


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

this post doesnt sound good if you dont read above 

burning sensation?
riding a horse?


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey I just tell it as it is, but one week from today and I will be riding a horse, well something at least..............  :bounce:


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

11/17/03

Meals the same as everyday


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey I just tell it as it is, but one week from today and I will be riding a horse, well something at least..............  :bounce:


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

OMG nine  weeks wothout anything and I think I am either going to forget what the hell I am supossed to do or just plain old never want to leave again    Or never get off the horse


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

Try 6 monthes


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

yah i know


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

OMG I would have forgotten what that is like, we need to hook you up with some just in casers honey, that can never happen again.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

no just in casers needed 
i am covered in the happy department for now.
thanks


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

OK good, just making sure you are good to go


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

thanks for looking out for me babe  your a doll


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

now you go get some next week and i will sit here and wait


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

hey now, then I have to go another MONTH til I see him again, this sucks


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

suck it up shorty...you should be glad you have someone to love


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

I know I know, I am just at that place where I want school to be done, ready to move on with life and ready to be in the same dang city as that person.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

i know what you mean...such is life...think about how much better your communication has to be when you live far away though.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

morning SS


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 19, 2003)

morning NT


----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

Morning all


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 19, 2003)

HI!!!  Just got back from my second session with my trainer and I love this guy, he is great and I will keep you posted as he changes things and as things progress but I am totally stoked so far


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 19, 2003)

...and he lets you eat bagels!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 21, 2003)

11/20/03

Meals as everyday but no workout

And have been running myself tragged with my friend in town so that means no sleep and being gone like all day..  All worth it though


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 21, 2003)

11/21/03

Workout:
Didn't have time for abs or lower back work

3 sets of each:
BB Incline Press- Barx20, 10lbsx15, 25x10, 10lbsx5
Pec Deck- 55x15, 60x13, 55x15
Pushups  10, 5, 1

1 arm standing DB press- 15x17, 15x15
Tubing Scaption- 20, 17
DB Upright rows- 15x20, 15x16

Skull Crushers- 30x10, 27.5x10, 27.5x16
Reverse Grip Pulldowns- 50x14, 40x19

30 minutes elliptical

AND MY ABS ARE SLOWLY COMING BACK!!!!@!

Same food as everyday


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 24, 2003)

11/22/03  OFF Day

Same foodas always


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 24, 2003)

11/23/03  Legs, Abs

2 rotations:

wall clock- 1 min each postion- 12, 10 & 2, 9 & 3
Wall Sit

Abs:  2 sets each
ball crunch- 20, 16
Ball twist crunch- 12, 10
Double Crunch ( I feel so uncoordinated doing these  )- 18, 15
Cobra- 20 & 16
Superman- 20, 15

Quads: 3 sets of each
1 legged extension- 20x20, 20x17, 20x15
Step Up- 20, 20, 20 (I feel like I need to add weight)
Walking lunges w/10lbs each hand- 20, 18, 15

Hams: 2 sets of each
Ball Ham Curl- 20, 20
1 legged toe touches- 15, 15
Hip extension- 20, 20

Standing one legged calf raise- 20, 15

30 minutes cardio

SAME FOOD


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Have a great time visiting your honey...honey


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 24, 2003)

You crack me up hottie, how is the sexy porn voice?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

as porn as ever  its almost completely gone now.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 24, 2003)

Dang it you should have recorded it, or just remember it and do it all the time


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

i know everyone likes it this way...only best friend tells me i sound even younger...like i am 8 years old


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 24, 2003)

You did sound like you were about well heck, my age!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 25, 2003)

11/24/03  OFF Day


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 25, 2003)

11/25/03  Back & Bis, Abs, GO SEE DARREN!!!!!!!!!

Same back workout and Bi workout as before and 30 min cardio on elliptical

Oh and I forgot yesterday I did my same food but instead of chicken I had some ribs but with no sauce, J'bo hun will this kill my diet for the day?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

Ribs kill your diet for the day  nah not at all...it was higher in fat but you will be fine...maybe just cut the fat a bit. Damn i want ribs now


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 25, 2003)

I was at my folks last night, they wanted to say goodbye before I took off.  I can cut the fat, and add a little extra cardio  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

and you will do more cardio than prescribed the next couple of days


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 25, 2003)

Oh I will be doing more cardio then is definitely neccessary    Plus he is sick so I got to whip that cold right out of him


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

thats my girl  how do you bring yours on the plane? does it fold up or fit in the suitcase?


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 25, 2003)

Oh mine is like a light saber, pocket sized for travel and then whips on out when you need it


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

like pooty tangs belt   i gotta get me a small one


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

Just thought I'd pop in and say HI!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey ANN!!!  OK guys I am outa here I am all packed except for this comp.  So see you soon!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

Where are ya going SS?? To See Darrell Right???


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 25, 2003)

Shorty have fun with Darren!!! Talk with you when you get back. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah and I guess Darren lives near where my dad just moved, near Sacramento. I go there tomorrow.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving SS!! Have fun with your honey!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 26, 2003)

Actually since I last was visiting him, he now lives outside of San Francisco, in a city called Walnut Creek.  I love this city, well excpet for its political views, but hey, I can just be really loud and annoying.  How is everyone today????


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 26, 2003)

Ah Walnut Creek. I also lived in the East Bay for 9 years, so I familiar with the Bay Area.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey honey-- Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 26, 2003)

You too Stace!!!  I just got home from grocery shopping and it was BUSY!!!!  Got the turkey, ham, stuffing, pie stufgf, so I am off to bake my heart away.  LOves and happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2003)

THANKS Sweetie pie!!! WoW your gonna be sooo busy!! I just got back from lunch--went to the grocery store also!  Have fun cooking!!!! 
Take care!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

is thankgiving tomorrow?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2003)

Yes!! Yeah!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

wish i could have turkey


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2003)

sorrrrry  
I'll eat some for you


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks...i really only like the cranberry sauce with wild rice stuffing anyways  and apple pie  oh yah and i like the potatoes  damn i want Thanksgiving again


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 28, 2003)

It really wasn't that good.  LOL    I made a 10lb turkey, mashed red potatoes, stuffing, pumpkin pie, green beans, a ham, corn.  And I was good.  I only had turkley a little gravy, a little stuffing and one piece of pie with a little SF, FF Ice cream.  Luckily Darren will eat the rest


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

this is shorty's journal not yours duh head 

shorty...i miss you  and jenny  and gp


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

j'bo you talking to your self again : P


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

kiss off


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 29, 2003)

hey i see something was deleted???  well i officially feel FAT!!!!!  Went shopping and no god damn thing fits!!!!!  Oh well, all I have cheated on this whole time was on Thanksgiving, last night I had pork with a salad and a piece, one piece of pita bread and about 1tsp hummice.  Then one drink of vanilla vodka and diet coke.  SO ARGHH  I am talking to my trainer on Wednesday and telling him I want leaner legs, a leaner me.  I want to buy clothes!!!  Oh well and to make things worse Darren is super sick so now I am doing everything by myself.  I am alone in a awesome city!!!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2003)

hi shorty!!!   (stopped in to say hello!!    )


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2003)

hiya shorty!
Have not seen too much of you anymore! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey you two, yeah I haven't been around much, have been in San Fran since Tuesaday and I have finals starting Thursday so I have been one busy little bee.  Sorry about the freak out back there, if anyone has been to SF, you know that the women of San Fran are very very thin.  That is the trend here.  Plus they have amazing shoppping, and I hate going and trying on clothes, cause they never fit.  But I am feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey honey~ I read your freak out-- I'm sorry I wasn't around to help you out!!!
But it sounds like your better today!! thats good!! 
take care sweetie


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 1, 2003)

SF....never really thought the women were so thin. I grew up in the East Bay and Sacramento areas....Right now though, I'm in San Diego for law school...talk about superficial chicks...


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 1, 2003)

Oh god we went out on the town in the city and OMG I thought I was like two times the size of them.    Kidding, but man they are tiny, Darren thinks I am on crack but that is how us girls are    But they do have some good ass shopping!!!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

As for those "tiny women/girls/ladies"  We're you in Chinatown??   

I kinda knew you were with your honey for the holiday's.  

Good to see you back online!  How's is your new regimen going?

Miss ya!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 1, 2003)

Ha Ha No Chinatown.  Yeah I was with Darren- we had a greta time, went to  Raider game on Sunday, that is crazy, there was a fight right in front of us, iun the next row, it was hillarious.  Let me see, otherwise just did some major shopping and trying to get Darren to feel better, he is a majorly sick.

New regime is going good, I just am soooo impatient    How are you doing my dear?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

Gee, I would've thought you were in China Town...  

C'mon, Shorty, you know your goals now and you have that inspiration and drive again... go out there and knock em' dead!  Will you be revealing some of your training with your trainer?

I am doing well... very well with my trainer and so far she has helped me drop 44 lbs in 6.5 weeks.  I must confess though, I have been training every day for those last weeks and maybe took a whopping 2 days off but I'm closely being monitored by Debi and each week has been 3 lbs loss.  She's see's no problem in my cardio sessions daily and I remembered those words you told me of how you trimmed down and I pretty much implemented the same strategy of yours.  Like we both said, "what worked in the past.... "  And your right!  It's working for me!  

Keep up the great work and don't be impatient!  The rewards are going to come with your efforts, persistence, heart and drive!   And, those qualities are something we BOTH do NOT lack!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

3 lbs a week  i have never heard of such a thing.

you should have taken before and after photos!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)

ok everyone I am home now and this sucks, my bed is going to be soooooooooooo cold.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

Dont worry Shorty...the bed might be cold but you can squirm around all you want and snuggle with lots of pillows


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)

that is so not as much fun, it is more fun to squirm and wrestle around with something else, and he was just as cushy


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

yah i know...thats what i do though cause i havent had a snuggle buddy in what feels like years....i added a new pillow this week cause i am lonely...up to 3 now


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)

LOL  I still got yah beat-  I have four and one body pillow    Geez Darren has a little tummy on him and it is sooooooooo cute, I used to care but now, he is so much cuddlier.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

dont rub it in


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)

Ok it is official, as of about noon today, I am sick too, the aches, the body tingles, FREEZING then HOT, THIS SUCKS!!!!!!!  I am suppossed to meet and train with my trainer tomorrow, this blows.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

hope you feel better soon hun...go rest and rebook the apt.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 3, 2003)

Ok I loaded up on medicine yesterday and went to bed at like 9pm and unfortunately I have been up off and on since like 3:30am    So I am going to take it easy, still going to go to the workout with trainer today, cause aI  feel way better except for some sinus stuff being all stuffy.  I just will take it easy and do the elliptical for cardio, cause I don't bounce and it will not hurt my head.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> LOL  I still got yah beat-  I have four and one body pillow    Geez Darren has a little tummy on him and it is sooooooooo cute, I used to care but now, he is so much cuddlier.


hmm...maybe THAT's why Kristen says I am jsut fine the way I look..she likes my 'mushy'...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

How ya feelin Shorty?? So it's true you hotties don't mind the way your man looks??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

sorry ris..ya gotta still workout...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

<===== i dont work out and look at me


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

youz a sexy biatch!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 5, 2003)

LOL  You two are funny-  Yes it does matter to me how my guy looks, I will say that if he was around me all the time, there is no way he would be eating all the shit he has been eating, but he has been sick for the past month so I am cutting the guy some slack.  But I am not a stickler, as long as he doesn't get boobs bigger then me, and he doesn't have to buy larger clothes I am cool.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 5, 2003)

I figure I should probably update journal, besides the whoring.

12/5/03  Legs, cardio

Leg workout:



Food:

meal 1- 1/2c  oats, 2tsp peanut butter, 3 egg whites
meal 2- apple, 1/4c cashews raw
meal 3- bagel, 1tbsp FF cream cheese, 2.5oz tuna, 1tbsp miracle whip
meal 4- grapefruit
meal 5- 1/4c brown rice, 4oz chicken, 1tsp olive oil


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 5, 2003)

I had the sweetest workout Wednesday even though I was still kinda weak from being sick.  I did 35lbs for reps of 15 two times  on the incline DB press    that is a recod high for me (my trainer fixed my form so it doesn't hurt my shoulders, then went and did BB bench with 40lbs for two reps of 10, almost a new record, I felt soooooooooo good.  Then in two weeks we are going to test my BF% because starting when I get back from San Fran the week o the 5th of January we start to prepare for the end opf April!!!!!  I am sooooooooo super excited!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

Great to hear love.

Ok ok i am drawing the line here...CREAM CHEESE  i dont get cream cheese and its my favorite 

Love yah anyways


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks hun, I lvoe yah too, and shoot, you need to get someone to fly you to Cali cause I NEED TO GUVE YOU A HUGE HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

yah i know...cali someone take me away


----------



## Rissole (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah i know...cali someone take me away


 pick me....._ i wish _


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

you already got me


----------



## Rissole (Dec 6, 2003)

i want more.....


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I had the sweetest workout Wednesday even though I was still kinda weak from being sick.  I did 35lbs for reps of 15 two times  on the incline DB press    that is a recod high for me (my trainer fixed my form so it doesn't hurt my shoulders, then went and did BB bench with 40lbs for two reps of 10, almost a new record, I felt soooooooooo good.  Then in two weeks we are going to test my BF% because starting when I get back from San Fran the week o the 5th of January we start to prepare for the end opf April!!!!!  I am sooooooooo super excited!!!!!



Wow!   Awesome Shorty!  Your doing really well!  I love hearing when you have great workouts and I guess that's why I love venturing in time to time into your journal!  

I saw the meal planning you recently posted!  Thanks!  I was curious to know what your trainer has set up for you!

  to your excellent workouts, eating plan and positive attitude!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2003)

hey shorty!
congrats on the new weight! Gets ya pumped, doesn't it?
My weights sucked today..I am blaming the reminents of my cold..


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 9, 2003)

12/7/03  Back, BI's Abs, Cardio

workout:
2 sets 15-20 reps each:
ball crunches, incline reverse crunches, hanging oblique raises

Back:
Assisted Pullups- 20, 15, 13
1 arm DB row- 30lbs- 15, 15, 15
Straight arm pushdowns-20ls- 17, 15, 13
Back extensions, focus on swueeze- 20, 20, 20

Bi-
1arm cable curl- 20lbs- 20, 15
Incline Hammer curls, DB- 10lbs-16, 15

30 minutes elliptical


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 9, 2003)

12/9/03

Same food but will post as a reminder

meal 1- 1/2c oats, 3 whites, 2tsp peanut butter, 1 banana

meal 2- apple, 1/4c cashews raw

meal 3- 2.5 oz tuna (a can drained), 1tbsp miracle whip, 2tbsp salsa, bagel, 1.5tbsp FF cream cheese

meal 4- grapefruit

mela 5- 1/2c brown rice, 4oz chicken, 1tsp olive oil, cuces


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 11, 2003)

OK I need some advice.  I am working on my budget and I email my trainer and he said he wants to meet like twice a week, and he didn't say how many weeks out.  I was thinking more like once a week for the last eight weeks, or closer, just to watch progress, is this not enough, or enough, I just don't want to stretch myself too thin on the money.  For those of you that can help, what do you all think????


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 11, 2003)

12/9/03  Chest/Shoulders/Tri's/abs

warmup

2 sets each superset:
wall clock
wallsit

2 sets of 15-20 each:
ball crunches
ball twisting crunches
leg raises

Chest:
DB Incline Press- 27.5x20, 30x17, 30x17, 32.5x8   couldn't get as heavy as last time
Bench Press-20lbsx20, 30lbsx13, 20lbsx16
Pec Deck- 50x18, 50x17, 50x16
Incline Pushup-8, 6 (NO MORE)

Shoulders-
Seated DB Press- 17.5x18, 17.5x14
DB Lat raises- 5lbsx15, 5x13
Rear Delt with bands- totalt burnout- 20, 17

Tri-
Skull Crusher- 27.5x22, 27.5x18
DB kick back- 7.5x20, 10x15

30 minute stairmaster (all the ellipticals full!!!!)


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 11, 2003)

12/10/03

meal 1- 1/2c oats, 3whites, 2tsp peanut butter, grapefruit (out of banana's)

meal 2- bagel, 2tbsp FF cream cheese, can tuna drained, 1tbsp miracle whip

meal 3- apple, 1/4c nuts

meal 4-   oops- 8 pork loin ribs i made with no sugar and a little BBQ suace, they are super good, 1 pioece of garlic bread and 4 cookies (they had no sugar either)


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> OK I need some advice.  I am working on my budget and I email my trainer and he said he wants to meet like twice a week, and he didn't say how many weeks out.  I was thinking more like once a week for the last eight weeks, or closer, just to watch progress, is this not enough, or enough, I just don't want to stretch myself too thin on the money.  For those of you that can help, what do you all think????



I don't think that should be a problem, shorty!  I just did that with Debi, too.  Hopefully your trainer is like mine and that sometimes they will assist you or even work in with you when training alone.  Also, dieting questions or quick questions/suggestions when doing particular movements that Deb said I could call her or ask her right then and there.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 12, 2003)

Ok I don't know what to do, I don't know whether to focus on school and compete in a year or compete now and hope I can keep my grades up.  Anyone who reads this what do you think?


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 12, 2003)

OK I need to vent also, It has been two months with the new trainer and I am ready to cry.  I still see a poof in my face, I don't feel like much has changed and my hunger never really hits a high note.  I just sometimes wonder if I am spending my money on something really worth while.  I don't know if anyone that reads this really thinks this diet is good, or if I am hoping to get somewhere on something that doesn't really seem to work.  I am sorry if I am rambling but I am putting money out there so I am trying to roll with it, but I tried on some pants today, and not the progress I was hoping for.  Like many gals here, this is my inner demon, and I am trying to make it not be, and am trying not to get so hung up on it.  This is one reason why I am thinking about not competing this year.  I think getting myself where I want and getting a bit happier with myself, would be a better way to go.  I don't know I am soooooooo torn with everything.  HELP


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 12, 2003)

I would see him 2 times a week and still compete...you can handle it jsut take it one step at a time.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 12, 2003)

I will see, the thing is money, I will have to see how money is.  Damn money, I wish it just grew on trees.    You are a doll babe.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 12, 2003)

I am sorry you are going through a tough time Shorty. If money is an issue, I would ask yourself what you get out of the training session. Is it extra motivation? New exercise ideas ? ect. I would continue to see your trainer once a week, and just be sure to push hard on all your other workouts What is his reasoning for more sessions? 
As far as competing, there are contests all year round. You have a whole year to pick a contest date. School is important and prepping for a contest invovles ALOT of physical and emotional trauma- you seriously cannot imagine it until you actually go through it yourself. I am sure the lack of progress is not helping the way you feel either. I know someitmes we tend to want to hurry things up already and get impatient _(I do all the time. When I dont see any progress its easy to feel like giving up, but you HAVE to hang in there)_ 
I think a good goal would be to get yourself to a comfortable "maintainence" look for you and then decide on what show do do. It will be much easier to cut when you are already halfway there. I have said it before and will say it again, its nothing against your trainer or anyone, but a diet filled with bagels and bananas and pb and nuts with limited protein will not produce positive results for anyone I think you should stick to the trainer for exercise advice but seriously reconsider his diet plan. 
Just my opinion. Hang in there girl


----------



## Jodi (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> I am sorry you are going through a tough time Shorty. If money is an issue, I would ask yourself what you get out of the training session. Is it extra motivation? New exercise ideas ? ect. I would continue to see your trainer once a week, and just be sure to push hard on all your other workouts What is his reasoning for more sessions?
> As far as competing, there are contests all year round. You have a whole year to pick a contest date. School is important and prepping for a contest invovles ALOT of physical and emotional trauma- you seriously cannot imagine it until you actually go through it yourself. I am sure the lack of progress is not helping the way you feel either. I know someitmes we tend to want to hurry things up already and get impatient _(I do all the time. When I dont see any progress its easy to feel like giving up, but you HAVE to hang in there)_
> I think a good goal would be to get yourself to a comfortable "maintainence" look for you and then decide on what show do do. It will be much easier to cut when you are already halfway there. I have said it before and will say it again, its nothing against your trainer or anyone, but a diet filled with bagels and bananas and pb and nuts with limited protein will not produce positive results for anyone I think you should stick to the trainer for exercise advice but seriously reconsider his diet plan.
> Just my opinion. Hang in there girl


Nice Post Les 

I concur


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 12, 2003)

I have always been so sceptical of this diet, but I didn't want to change things I am going to have a big talk with him on Wednesday when I see him again, I also wondered why he wanted twice a week, I can see once a week, to make sure things are going in the right direction, but AHHH, I have never claimed to know anything about a diet, that is one reason why I wanted a trainer, becuase any diet I have tried, there has been two that I have seen results.  AHHHH, thanks for listwening you guys, I think between being alone, being christmas, and definitely not beign where I want to be body wise, it is driving me nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Honey, I'm here for you also. I think that Leslie put it perfect!!! And I totally agree with her. Although I don't know much about diets-- I have learned that bagels are Not good for a cutting diet. 
Anyway-- I agree with the girls~ & YOUR NOT ALONE- WE ARE ALL HERE FOR YOU SWEETIE!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2003)

Aww, SS, I'm sorry you're not feeling well  I know what the stress of school and body image can do to you  Hang in there honey! I think you should have a serious talk with your trainer and ask WHY he wants you to eat like that. I wonder what he has to say for himself 
About the competing, I know how you feel. I was thinking of competing in April too, but I don't think it's time for me yet. To do that super serious cutting you have to give it 200% and I don't think I'm ready for that and school both. If you decide to do it, you can! Really, just put your mind to it! But if it comes to choosing between keeping good grades and competing, you know what choice you have to make. Competitions will always be there, college won't.
We're all here for you honey  You're an amazing girl, don't ever forget that


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks you guys.  I am feeling a bit better, I went out and spent money    bought some Christmas presents for my folks and Darren.  I will compete, no matter what someon (Darren may think) and I will talk to my trainer on Wednesday.  I know for sure this is not my cutting for a show, diet.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2003)

YEAH SS!!

Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 12, 2003)

Shorty...i can tell you what he is going to say love...he wants you to stabilize on a diet with mod calories so he can start adding probably and then adjust your carbs into more protein and slowly cut you...you need something to pull from and your body was in such a starvation mode that it needs to find a happy med. Thats my geuss anyways. I think its a good approach.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Shorty, I'm sure you have already made sure of this, but has your trainer trained anyone for competition before? If he has, maybe you could just ask him to explain the reasons why he has you doing the things you're doing as he changes things with you. That shouldn't offend him and will give you more of a purposeful feeling with your diet.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 12, 2003)

Ok i'm going to put my 2 cents in here.  J'bo is 100% correct you need to establish a base.  Peronsally this is what I would do.  Stop all this up and down bullshit carb rotation, start diet at 
LBM x15 
ok 
130 x .80 = 1500 -1600 caloiores 
40% protein =  160 protein
40% carbs = 160 carbs 
20% fat = 35 grams fat 

meal 1 
7 egg whites 1 whole
1/2 cup oatmeal

meal 2 
25 grams protein shake
3 oz yam
1 tsp EFAS

meal 3
3.5 oz chicken
1/2 cup cooked brown rice
veggies

meal 4 
1 can tuna fish
25 -30 grams complex carbs 


post workout
40 grams whey isolate 
with 3/4 cup oatmeal

2.5 later hours later
7 egg whites 1 whole
veggies 

bed

cardio 4-5 days a week 30 minutes just not on leg day 

run this for for week 3 weeks then up cardio by 5 minutes for week(DON:T TOUCH DIET) and then if that isn;t working THEN if you are still not dropping start pulling carbs by 1/2 from 2 meals but not your post workout or breakfasT.  My whole ideology is change one variable at a time so you know what the hell is going one.  If you start yanking caloires here and there you don't know what is causing you to drop the cardio or caloires.   I belive this approach is a much simplier and more controlled approach then carb rotating HIGH low days.  My personal opnoin carb roation should not beging untill you are at 5-6 weeks out from contest !!  My philsophy to my clients is drop 10% about for first 2-3 weeks reassignmen and if you stall up cardio for another week and if that doesn;t work pull alittle more.   I honestly think the max cardio a person should do is 45 minute 6 days a week other wise your eating needs to be tweeked...

non workout dayt KEEP DIET SAME JUST CUT POST WORK OUT MEAL AND REPLACE WITH lean protein and veggies/low fat meal.  Let the cardio on off days create the deficit not the drop in caloires and eventually you body will adapt and process the carbs so much better if you are worried about carbs so much add 100 mg RALA or 250 mgs to your carb meals..that should solve the problem


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 12, 2003)

I am with J'bo after having a long talk with a friend today.  I know why I freaked so much    PMS, duh, when I started crying when Darren didn't talk to me fast enough.  MAN I HATE BEING A GIRL!!!!!!!  SO I have sugar free popsicles and I am ready to rock and roll now and no more freakouts for another month I promise.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2003)

Pam, you are too cute! That is what PMS can do to us  He didn't talk fast enough?  That is too funny 
Glad you're feeling better sweetie, it's Christmas, no room for being moody!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Come ova here SS and i'll train ya for 1/2 price


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey Thanks Ris-

Ok I am feeling emotinoally a ton better, but this is phase two of PMS I think, but OMG I AM BLOATED AND holding SO MUCH WATER!!!!  I hate being female.  On top of that was legs yesterday so plants are super tight today and I feel like a whale!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 13, 2003)

LOL shorty, what is it - something in the air here? because I have been the same way all week. First grumpy with my honey all week long, and then super bad cravings for sugar for days which I usually don't have this bad. What is the deal!?


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> but a diet filled with bagels and bananas and pb and nuts with limited protein will not produce positive results for anyone I think you should stick to the trainer for exercise advice but seriously reconsider his diet plan.
> Just my opinion. Hang in there girl



_ Posted by shortstuff 12/10/03

meal 1- 1/2c oats, 3whites, 2tsp peanut butter, grapefruit (out of banana's)

meal 2- bagel, 2tbsp FF cream cheese, can tuna drained, 1tbsp miracle whip

meal 3- apple, 1/4c nuts

meal 4-  oops- 8 pork loin ribs i made with no sugar and a little BBQ suace, they are super good, 1 pioece of garlic bread and 4 cookies (they had no sugar either)  _

OK, after speaking with you on the phone Pam, as mentioned, I wasn't able to view what you were telling me diet wise but I see it here.  I also attached what Leslie restated and agree with Leslie.  I must question certain parts of that meal plan, Pam.  I spoke to my trainer and she raised her eyebrow to the bagels, garlic bread, pork loin ribs etc.  Maybe it's just that Deb set me on a tough eating plan knowing that I had to break certain habits and start jacking up my metabolism and such that her program has been quite effective.  Another thought, if your not happy with the results and you have exercised "patience" then, maybe you should seek out another person at least, nutrition wise.  Seems though, his weight training is make you happy, correct?

I'm here for you Pam like everyone else!  Take care, hunny!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 15, 2003)

OK Here is the new game plan.  After a lot of thought and reflection I am going back to a known system that will be able to be tweaked and evaluated.    Thanks to help from a friend and I know I will get input from another friend.  But as of right now too I am still holding soooooo much water.  Hopefully after cardio and am doing dandelion roo, it will disappear.

Training Schedule:
M- Interval cardio in AM (starting next week yesterday was an off day will do today will be chest and post workout cardio 30 minutes)
Tu- Chest and postworkout cardio 30 min
W- Arms and post workout cardio 30 min
Th- Back no cardio
F- Off and AM interval cardio
Sa- Shoulders and post workout cardio 30 min
Su- Legs and no cardio

I will post diet in a little bit have to go meet a girlfriend.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 15, 2003)

OK New diet plan and no more sessions with Carbo trainer.  I looked in the mirror today and I am totally upset.  When last tested BF it was 27% it needs to go down, that makes me sick and to see how bloated my face is makes me so mad.

Training days-
meal 1- 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2c dry oats
meal 2- 1 scoop protein, 1/2c cooked brown rice, 2tsp UDO's
meal 3- can tuna, 1 tbsp miracle whip, veggies
meal 4- 3oz cooked chicken, 3oz red potato, 2tsp UDO's
meal 5- 1 scoop protein, 2tsp UDO's, 1/2c cooked brown rice, cuces
meal 6- 5 egg whites, 1 whole, broccolli

Non Training days:

meal 1- 1/2c oats, 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg
meal 2- 1 scoop protein, 3oz red potato, 2tsp UDO's
meal 3- 3oz cooked chicken, 1/2c cooked brown rice, cuces, 2tsp UDO's
meal 4- 1 scoop protein, veggies, 2 tsp UDO's
meal 5- can tuna, 1tbsp miracle whip, veggies
meal 6- 5 whites, 1 whole, cuces


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 15, 2003)

Diet looks good !!  after 2 -3 weeks just start stripping  say 1/2 cup of oats or brown rice goes to 1/4 and cut 2 tsp of oils on traing days.  after a week of that modification up cardio by 5 minutes !!  look at it this way 2 -3 weeks diet modifcation 1 week cardio evalutation and just walking in on down. rather see you adjust one thing at a time then every thing all at once !! max cardio will be 45 minutes 6 times a week.   Not big fan on PB add a whole egg an drop 2 whites 

1. establish base for 2-3 weeks
2. Pull caloires as indicated above
3. Next week reevaute cardio


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 15, 2003)

Sweet thanks HAN    I think this will be good, will do measurements tonight and see how things are in three weeks


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> OK New diet plan and no more sessions with Carbo trainer.  I looked in the mirror today and I am totally upset.  When last tested BF it was 27% it needs to go down, that makes me sick and to see how bloated my face is makes me so mad.
> 
> Training days-
> ...



That looks so much better!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah I thought about our talk and how I felt and this seems much better don't you think?


----------



## atherjen (Dec 15, 2003)

I agree diet looks good!  and hardasnails gave some great advice there! good luck girl


----------



## Stacey (Dec 15, 2003)

That diet looks great girl/ and the workout... I may try your diet w/ you--- except for the tuna


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks you guys, now the hard part, breaking up with my trainer    I am happy again, I hope this works well    I trust HAN and all you guys to help me


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 15, 2003)

I Think this is the easiest approach becuase it give you alot of simple drops you can do alittle here alittle there.  Changing one variable at time will pin point what is working and what is not.  plus your caloires are set high enough so it gives us a marginal figure to play with and alos they are ungodly low that your thyroid is going to shut down on ya.  Starting tommorrow I want you to take temperatire in the morning when you first get up and keep track of it for one week.  If it is still alittle low then we may need to up caloires by may be 10% and that all would be added in your post workout meal.  Easiest way to find if people aren't eating enough take your normal temperature in the monring and if iy is not 97 degrees of higher then your caloires are way to low and if you are getting up in middle of night that is indication of you are also under feed or stressed out  or combination of both.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 15, 2003)

12/15/03

Chest and Cardio

Had a great workout today!!!

Bench Press- 10x20lbs, 8x40lbs, 8x40lbs, 7x40lbs
Incline Bench Press- 10x10lbs, 7x20lbs, 7x20lbs, 6x20lbs
Free motion fly- 9x30lbs, 8x30lbs, 8x30lbs, 8x30lbs
Incline DB fly- 10x20lbs, 8x25lbs, 6x25lbs

30 minutes cardio on elliptical


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 16, 2003)

12/16/03

meal 1- 1/2c oats, 4 whites, 1 whole

meal 2- 1 scoop protein, 3oz potato, 2tsp UDO's

meal 3- can tuna, 2tbsp mayo, cuces

meal 4- 3oz cooked chicken, 1/2c brown rice, 2tsp UDO's

meal 5- 1 scoop protein, 1/2c brown rice, 2 tsp UDO's veggies

meal 6- 5 whites, 1 whole, veggies


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

You rock girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 16, 2003)

EXCELLENT !!  from looking at this you are weight traiing at around inbetween meal 4-5 ?  If you answer yes to this then we are on the same page. What was temp today ?


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks Stace, feels good to be back on a normal training regime and eating pattern  

Temp this morning was 97.2 but I also had 5 meals not 6 yesterday so let me measure tomorrow morning and then we shall see  

And Yes I train between meal 4 and 5


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm glad you found a new way to do things Pam  I'm sure this will work really well


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks Hun


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 16, 2003)

Excellent !! temp is a little low !! need to to get around High 97 degrees ... and take it again at nite to see if it rises !!

Good thread for some cardio info 

http://www.bodymusclejournal.com/vol05/fitfigurespg29.html


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 17, 2003)

I thought we talked about cardio and doing the long duration and interval cardio.  Temp this morning was 97 on the nose, but I want to give it one more day and see how it is today.  I have seen that article before also.  I just am not even thinking about doing HITT or anything that will even risk my legs getting bigger I am already pissy about how large they are in comparison to me.  I want to lean down a bit first.

Oh and temp last night was 98 degrees.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 17, 2003)

12/17/03   Back & Abs

Meal 1- 1/2c oats, 4 whites, 1 whole

Meal 2- 1 scoop protein, 1/2c brown rice, 2tsp UDO's

Meal 3-  can tuna, 2tbsp miracle whip, veggies

Meal 4- 3oz chicken, 3oz red potato, 2tsp UDO's

Meal 5- 1 scoop protein, 1/2c brown rice, 2tsp UDO's

Meal 6- 5 whites, 1 whole, veggies


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh and hey HAN, what do you think about the 15 minute do all out cardio???


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 17, 2003)

I think it could lead to over training... may be once every 2 weeks for a change.  Keep things simple


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 17, 2003)

That is what I was going to do, stay with game plan, will let you know what temp is tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

hope you feel better soon babe.
only 6 more days  for you.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh I feel greta, MINUS CRAMPS!!!!!!    Which is good though, means more fun when Darren gets here!!!!!!!!       

OH AND I GOT MY GRADES BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I got an A in Biology, A- in BIology Lab, B+ in my bogus PS 102 class, A- in my University Studies class (a general education requirement)


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

WOW Shorty is a Smarty too 
Congrats hun


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

YEAH!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR GRADES!!!!!!!!! Thats awesome sweetie!!! I knew you could do it! I'm very proud of you!!

Hope your cramps go away!! I'm guessing you got aunt flo?!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 17, 2003)

YES and I think I am going to die, I am sweating cause my cramps are so bad, this sucks, and yes flow is in town, but man they are killing me with this one.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 17, 2003)

Ok workouts for today and yesterday

12/16/03  Arms and cardio

Barbell curl- 10x20lbs, 8x30lbs, 6x40lbs, 8x30lbs
Rotating seated DB curl- 8x15, 8x15, 6x15
Seated cable preacher curls- 8x20, 12x25, 8x25
Rope pulldowns- 40x10, 50x10, 60x8, 60x7
Overhead EZ bar extensions- 60x8, 60x9, 60x9
one arm reverse grip pulldowns- 30x8, 30x8, 30x8

cardio 30 minutes elliptical

12/17/03    Back

Pullups- assist 12x10, 11x9, 11x8, 11x6
Reverse grip lat pull down hammer strength- 70x8, 90x8, 90x8, 90x7
Hammer Hi Row- 120x8, 120x8, 120x6
One armed DB row- 32.5x8, 32.5x8, 35x7
Close grip pull down- 60x10, 70x8, 70x8, 70x6.5

And was going to do abs but my cramps hurt so I said screw it


----------



## Jenny (Dec 17, 2003)

Great job on your grades hon!   I knew you could do it


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks hottie from one brainiac to the other    Today was interval cardio on the regular bike.  Did a 3 minute warm up then did a step up that was like this, max level on the bike I believe is 10 or 12.  1, 2, 3, 4, 2, 5, 2, 6 and then did the rest of the intervals at 6 and lower interval at 2.  All together did 12 intervals.  I was pooped and sweaty.  Oh and HAN temp this morning was  97.6


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 18, 2003)

12/18/03    Interval cardio

meal 1- 1/2c oats, 4 whites, 1 whole

meal 2- 1/2c brown rice, 1 scoop protein, 2tsp UDO's

meal 3- 1/2c oats, 5 whites, 1 whole did not feel like cooking

meal 4- 3 oz chicken, veggies, 2tsp UDO's

Man I know I am short meals but I slept in so first meal 2.5 hours later then normal and I went out with a friend so that was 5 hours between meal 2 & 3 so tomorrow will be much better.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 18, 2003)

EXCELLENT !!  still need to get temperature up but diet looks on target !! it should elevate after a week or so then we know we are on target !! keep it going


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 19, 2003)

12/19/03  Shoulders, Abs Cardio

5:30am- 1/2c oats, 4 whites, 1 whole

8:30am- 1 scoop protein, 1/2c rice, 2 tsp UDO's

11:30am- can tuna, 2tbsp miracle whip, veggies

2:30pm- 3oz chicken, 3oz redpotato, 2tsp UDO's

8:30pm- 1/2c brown rice (before left for dinner right after workout) 3oz chicken in a salad that had FF dressing and 1tbsp guac for some natural fat.  

11:30pm- 1 scoop protein a few SF hard candies


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

Looking perfect !! I think we found a winner and your grove


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 19, 2003)

Well I hope so becasue I was in the gym today and I can not believe how much bigger I have gotten.    Ok HAN or J'bo  help me with a leg workout for Sunday    I DO NOT WANT MY LEGS ANY BIGGER!!!!  So   please


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 19, 2003)

12/19/03    Shoulders and cardio


Smith machine shoulder press- 8x10lbs, 8x20lbs, 8x30lbs, 8x30lbs, 8x30lbs (with help on the last one)
Front raises DB- 8x15lbs, 8x15, 8x15, 7x15
Side raises machine- 10x20, 9x20, 8x20, 7x20
reverse pec deck- 8x60, 8x60, 7x60
Uprite row BB- 9x40, 8x40, 7x40
DB drop set side raises- 5x10, 6x7.5, 7x5

30 minutes stair master


----------



## atherjen (Dec 19, 2003)

WHATT I want my legs bigger! tell me your secrets!! ehehe


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

Atherjen SPRINTS on recombinat bikes with 30 seconds hard as you can go then rest for 1-130 seconds repeat 8-10 times increasing reistiance and hit it again do this 2 times a week not near leg day and make sure you have carbs in you so can push hard


----------



## atherjen (Dec 20, 2003)

HANS, would you believe that is the type of cardio that I do the most, I use intervals on the recum bike SO much, but rather I go for 1 minute hard as I can go with 2 minutes rest...
its my darn long legs!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 20, 2003)

then try this  should take about an 1 hour -1: 15 max 

lying leg curls  3 sets of 8 reps after warm up
standing leg curls 3 sets of 8 reps ( 1 warm up )
sitff legged dead lifts off bench feet together legs locked out and go to 45 degree angle  or untill back is not straight then come up and squex glutes  3 sets

leg press 3 sets x 6 (after 2-3 warm up)
leg extensions 3sets (1-2 wamr up)  
hack squats 2 sets (after 1 warmup)
lunges 2 sets


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks HAN will do the workout and let you know how it goes    Has been a long time since I have done a workout like that so I may huurl   

12/20/03   Meals & interval cardio

9:30am- 1/2c oats, 4 whites, 1 whole

12:30pm- 1 scoop protein, 1/2c brown rice, 2tsp UDO's

3:30pm- 1 scoop protein, veggies, 10 nuts (am on the road so had to bring somethign portable

not sure about next meals will be at a christmas party for most of the night and early morning


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 20, 2003)

Enjoy it's holidays  ...Only comes once a year so make best of it


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 21, 2003)

Ok I just got home from the coolest Christmas party ever.  Will explain in the morning but I have to commend myself I only had like three cookies, a piece of Sugar Free Cherry Pie and 3 drinks.  Not bad if I do say so.    Oh well legs tomorrow    I mean today   might do like 20 minutes of cardio after to burtn out some crap from system.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 21, 2003)

Ok I totally am pushing legs off until tomorrow because I am not doing legs with the headache I have today, I did not go to bed until 4:30am.    So I am doing Chest today and abs and cardio, and am thinking about doing 45 mionutes of cardio versus 30.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I did not go to bed until 4:30am.


party on Shorty!!


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey Shorty!

Good to see you back on track and moreso!  Excellent job!!!   Have a great Holiday and we'll talk after the new year!  Till then....


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey David-  You have a great time this holoday also  

Ok meal yesterday were not enough, I was sooooooooo tired but yet hungry so that is good.

Oh and doing cardio I was sweating out some nasty stuff   Do not drink then eat some prime rib and SF cherry pie then try and do cardio the next day without sweating out some NASTY STUFF.

I will port meals and workouts later, but I was freaking strong considering the crazy ass workouts I was doing for a while with no weight.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey sweetie~ Sounds like you had a fun time the other night!!

Yeah-- 3 Days--thats awesome!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad to see you are having fun...Get it out of system new year starts


----------



## Jenny (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey honey! 

I like the new plan  Oooh, you were a little party girl this weekend?  Me too!  But I only stayed out til 3:00 AM or something like that 

3 days!  I've got 5


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 22, 2003)

I am done eating poopy and drinking though    Hey your plan looks awesome also and so do you!!!

I actually have one day left have not updated my sig   

12/21/03    Chest, abs, cardio

9:30am- 1/2c oats, 4 whites, 1 whole

12:30pm- 1/2c brown rice, 1 scoop protein, 2 tsp UDO's

4:30pm- like 10 pieces of shrimp and like 1tbsp cocktail sauce

8pm- 1 scoop protein, veggies


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 22, 2003)

12/21/03

DB Bench Press- 27.5, 30x8, 35x8, 35x8
DB Incline Press- 27.5x8, 30x8, 35x8, 35x7
DB Fly- 20x8, 20x8, 20x8
Cable Incline Fly- 10x10, 20x8, 20x6, 15x8

alittle abs nothng great

45min cardio elliptical


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

SS, what are UDO's


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 22, 2003)

it is like flax, but is just essentially EFA's (essential fatty acids)


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks, i'm trying to get a grip on some female diets for a client... Mary Jane, i posted about her in D&N...


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

WOW ONE DAY LEFT!! U leave tomorrow or new years eve?? Thats awesome sweetie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 22, 2003)

I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!  I leave on the 28th with Darren but he comes tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!  I have gotten so close to his family in the last few days I just am soooooooo happy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

HONEY THAT IS SOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   WOW!!!!

I am sooo happy for you sweetie!!!!!! YEAH!~!!!!!!!!!

Its great to be close to his family 

Have a WONDEFUL NIGHT! 
R u all packed?


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 22, 2003)

LOL  No I don't need to pack for another 6 days    I am just trying to get all cleaned up for him to be here, that is a chore and a half since I have never been home this week


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

ohhh duh thats right -- he will be there tomorrow-- SOO COOL! 

Get moving woman---lol!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 22, 2003)

12/22/03  LEGS

Meal 1- 1/2c oats, 4 whites, 1 whole

Meal 2- 1 scoop protein, 3oz redpotato, 2tsp UDO's

Meal 3- 1/2c brown rice, 3oz chicken, 2tsp UDO's

Meal 4- 3oz potato, 1 scoop protein, tsp UDO's

Meal 5- can tuna, 1 tbsp Mircale Whip, veggies


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 22, 2003)

12/22/03   LEGS

Laying Leg curl- 8x35, 8x50, 8x55, 8x60

Seated Leg curl- 8x35, 8x45, 8x45, 8x50

DB SLDL- 30x8, 30x8, 32.5x8, 35x7 (forearms are weakest part right now and couldn't hold DB)

Leg Press- 8x90, 8x180, 8x230, 8x250 (Man I was impressed after doing crap for legs, they held their strength well!!)

Leg Extension- 8x35, 8x45, 8x50, 8x60

Hack Squats- 8x50, 8x50

One legged Leg Press- 8xmachine, 8xmachine  I was so done after this

20 minutes of cardio light to loosen up since I haven't done heavy legs in forever and my friend wanted company.


----------



## atherjen (Dec 23, 2003)

diets right on babes!  
and great work on the leg workout!!  Keep it up!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

morning beautiful 
how r u this fine morning


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks AJ- I could have gone heavier on some things but being my first heavy leg workout in like two or three months I wanted to take it easy and work my way back up.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

omg-- I should have taken it easy last night on my legs...they are already killing me!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 23, 2003)

12/23/03

OMG I can not believe tomorrow is Christmas Eve    I am so excited cause I love christmas, I am renting the grinch tonight and white christmas so Darren and I can watch them    and snuggle

meal 1- 1/2c oats, 4 whites, 1 whole

Meal 2- 1/2c oats, 4 whites, 1 whole

Meal 3- 3oz potato, 25g protein, 2tsp UDO's

Meal 4- 3oz potato, 25g protein, 2tsp UDO's


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 23, 2003)

12/23/03  BACK and should I do cardio????  I didn't last week, so I am thinking no

Pull ups- 10x75lb assist, 10x75lb assist, 5x50lb assist, 8x70lb assist
Hi rows on cable- 50x8, 60x8, 70x8, 95x4, 70x6
low rows cable- 50x8, 50x8, 50x8, 60x5, 60x5
Straight arm push down- 50x8, 60x8, 60x8, 60x7
Close grip pullup- 70lb assistx8, 50lb assistx7, 50x6

NO CARDIO

Is it bad iof I was done in 35 minutes???  I felt like this was a great workout, did I nto do enough???  I was going to do abs but had NO time


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 23, 2003)

Listen to your body If it doesn;t feel right don;t do it


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 23, 2003)

I put in workout, and am finishing meals............what do you think?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 24, 2003)

hey shorty.
have a great vacation with darren at your place 
snuggling is the BEST thing in the world.
talk to you tomorrow love.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm  doing cardio on off days at 30 minutes and  only 15 minutes post workout for nutrient partioning effect (sipping on BCAAS and glutemine during the cardio session) and then having post workout shake immediately after wards  165 grams of carbs and 50 grams of protein.  Just don't go over board when that 3 week peroid rolls around then we will asses and make adjustments.  Just enjoy the holidays in moderation


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey Shorty! Girl I can't believe its Christmas Eve also!!! I LOVE Christmas EVE And Christmas--soo much Fun!!!
I hope (and know) you have fun with Darren!!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Shorty!! I hope your having fun with Darren!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Just so everyone knows pics are due soon (some have been posted already) here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25785 Email me if you cant paste them side by side
And dont forget your stats


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 6, 2004)

She's MIA !!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

SHORTY?? Hope everythings okay with you!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

shorty please contact us....we are worried


----------



## shortstuff (Jan 6, 2004)

Sorry guys things have been a bit rough since I have been back, just got back Sunday night, so I am doing a bunch of evaluating on my life and what is important.  Don't worry, I just miss my baby so much right now, we got closer then ever and talked about the future and moving plans for me and him beginning to really incorporate me into his life and now it is time for me to start planning my life for him.  Plus school has started and a major snow storm has hit the area so I am a bit stressed right now.  I will be on off and on to check in.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 6, 2004)

glad to head that everything is ok with you babe. you take your time we will be here


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

I saw you guys got walluped with snow !!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

me or shorty? cause we got dumped on and then had -41 weather


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

you should be ready to re evalaution in another week or so


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

I did not not know you got plastered either


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

SOunds like you have been getting pounded from all angles


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

Glad your safe Shorty!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 8, 2004)

Whats cooking ?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 10, 2004)

Oh where oh where is pam ?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 10, 2004)

Man, Portland is snowed under and all the airports are closed. I'm not suprised that she hasn't been online.


----------



## shortstuff (Jan 12, 2004)

Snow is better now but I won't be around I am sorry guys, I got handed some bad news on Friday from the doc and now I have damage control to play with Darren and I really am on the verge of just losing it if he doesn't pull his head out of his ass and now I am stressing about waiting for Flow to start since the BC pack ran out yesterday


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 12, 2004)

Take one day at a time !!  You tend to get over worked for no apparent reason.  Just relax..Your going to have a heart attack by time you are 22 ..calm down..


----------



## shortstuff (Jan 12, 2004)

no really this time it isn't me stressing as bad, it is someone else causing me to stress, they are freaking out more then me, since I have done a bunch of reading and researching on what I found out, and it is worse sounding then it really is.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey honey-- I pm'd ya.

I am here for you if you need to talk!!!! I hope your okay!! Take care of yourself!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

I am sorry to hear about your stresses, Pam.  Please, if you need to talk, you have my number!  Take care, please!  Thinking and wishing you well as always!

David


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 12, 2004)

Hang in there sweetie and take good care of yourself. All our snow is finally melting today! Take care hon


----------

